# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > VR: Junalauttaliikenne Turun ja Tukholman välillä loppuu

## RSS

Junalauttaliikenne Turun ja Tukholman välillä loppuu

Turun ja Tukholman välinen junalauttaliikenne loppuu vuodenvaihteessa, kun VR-konserni ja ruotsalainen Green Cargo luopuvat SeaRail-liikenteestään. Pääsyynä ovat kuljetusten pienentyneet volyymit ja heikko kannattavuus.

SeaRail Oy on tarjonnut junalauttakuljetuksia 20 vuoden ajan. Suomesta Ruotsiin on liikennöity suoraan junavaunuilla Turun junalauttasataman kautta tai katkaistuina kuljetuksina myös muista Suomen satamista. Kustannustason nousu sekä erot Suomen ja Ruotsin rautatiejärjestelmissä ovat vaikeuttaneet toiminnan laajentamista ja kannattavuuden parantamista.

Jatkossakin rautateiden rooli Itämeren ylittävässä tavaraliikenteessä säilyy esimerkiksi osana konttikuljetusten ketjua.

 VR-konsernin tavoitteena on kehittää eri kulkumuotojen yhteistyöhön perustuvia kuljetuksia. Rautatiekuljetusten kannattavuuden ehto ovat riittävän suuret kuljetuserät, toteaa logistiikkadivisioonan johtaja Erik Söderholm.

VR-konserni ja Green Cargo, jotka omistavat SeaRail-yhtiön puoliksi, luopuvat liikenteestä yhteisellä päätöksellä. Suomessa SeaRail työllistää yksitoista henkilöä, joita koskevat yt-neuvottelut on aloitettu. Ne pyritään saamaan päätökseen marraskuun aikana.



Lue tiedote VR-konsernin sivuilta...

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

VR yhtymän tiedote ilmeisesti kaunistelee asioita. Omistajaohjauksesta vastaavien tulisi puuttua asiaan ja pakottaa VR yhtymä myymään SeaRail-osakkeensa liikennöinnin jatkamisesta kiinnostuneille tahoille.

----------


## tlajunen

Jep. Sadat firmat suorastaan jonottavat saadakseen tehdä tappiollista bisnestä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Rautatieliikenne, joka on VR yhtymän harjoittamana kannattamatonta, voi olla toisen toimijan toteuttamana kannattavaa. Esimerkiksi vaikka siksi, että VR yhtymä on keskittynyt tiettyihin liikennetyyppeihin. Nähdäkseni liikennöitsijälle, joka esimerkiksi erikoistuu tietyistä satamista lähtevään liikenteeseen, voi olla varsin hyvä markkinarako. Kun tunnen jonkin verran meriliikennöintipuolta, en lainkaan ihmettele, ettei VR yhtymän tyyppisellä toimintakulttuurilla menestytä tuollaisten yhteistyökumppanien kanssa.

Omistaja voi vallan hyvin antaa VR yhtymälle konserniohjeen, että sen tulee tarjota osuuttaan muille mahdollisille ostajille; vasta sitten tiedetään, onko niitä. Viitteitä Green Cargon kiinnostuksesta on ollut.

Suomessa tavaraliikenteen uusien yrittäjien tuloa on tähän asti estänyt tarkoituksellisesti vaikeaksi tehty lupamenettely sekä kaluston saatavuus - junalauttaliikenteessä olisi ainakin olemassa olevaa kalustoa.

----------


## petteri

Tässä on nyt kysymys tavaraliikenteesta junalautalla. Nykyisin konttien siirtely on niin nopeaa ja halpaa, että pitkä junalauttayhteys välillä, jossa raideleveyskin muuttuu ei vaikuta järin kannattavalta. Ruotsiin menee vain vähän malmia, kemikaaleja säiliövaunuissa jne, joita ei voida helposti kuljettaa konteissa.

----------


## Compact

Ruotsalaisella postivaunu-forumilla mainittiin, että kun banaanivaunuja ei ole enää näkynyt Värtanissa, niin Suomen banaanit lähtevätkin nyt Gööteporin banaanivarastolta jo rekka-autoilla tänne.

----------


## Mikle

> Kun tunnen jonkin verran meriliikennöintipuolta, en lainkaan ihmettele, ettei VR yhtymän tyyppisellä toimintakulttuurilla menestytä tuollaisten yhteistyökumppanien kanssa.


Anteeksi nyt, mutta nämä yksipuoliset näkemykset alkavat hieman toistaa itseään. :Very Happy:  
No, menen asiaan. Minullakin on kokemusta tuosta "meriliikennöintipuolesta" ja totean seuraavaa:

Ensinnäkin: merikonttiliikenne ja toisaalta lyhyempien etäisyyksien irtoperäliikenne on vallannut alaa mm.noilta jäykemmiltä junalauttakuljetuksilta. Lastinkäsittelytekniikka, koskien erityisesti merikontteja, on kehittynyt koko sen ajan mitä kontteja on ollut käytössä. Ja tässä noin 10 vuoden aikana konttikuljetuksiin liittyvä tarvittava tietoliikenne on mahdollistanut vieläkin tehokkaampaa lastinkäsittelyä ja se on kyllä nopeuttanut myös koko toimitusketjua. Tämä kehitystahti on mahdollistunut mm.sillä, että volyymit merikonttiliikenteessä ympäri maailman on erittäin suuria ja uusille toimintaa nopeuttaville ratkaisuille on automaattisesti suurta kysyntää. konttikuljetukset ovat myös kaikkien osapuolien kannalta ylivoimaisen joustavia. 

Toiseksi: Kun huomioidaan edellämainittu ylivoimaisen tehokas konttiliikenne ja kun muistetaan Suomen ja Ruotsin välisen raideliikennettä hieman haittaava eri raideleveys voidaan ounastella tuon junalauttatoiminnan olevan erittäin haasteellista saada kannattamaan. 

Kolmanneksi: M/S Sea Wind, jolla noita vaunuja kuljetetaan, on ollut virolaisella omistajavarustamolla jo pitkään myynnissä (ja myynnissä on tälläkin hetkellä useita muitakin aluksia, lieneekö putiikilla jonniverran ylikapasiteettia) Alushan toki ottaa muutakin rahtia kuin pelkkiä vaunuja eli ei sen rahtivolyymit pelkästään junalautta-liikenteen varassa ole ollut. Oma käsitykseni pitkästä myyntiajasta on se, että alus ei ole kovin helppo kaupattava johtuen mm.sen varustuksesta junalauttaliikenteeseen. Lisäksi alus on kyllä parhaat päivänsä jo nähnyt ja käytettyä tonnistoa haluavalle ostajalle on tarjolla runsaasti uudempaa (lue taloudellisempaa ja tehokkaampaa) vaihtoehtoa.
Korvaavia junalauttoja Sea Windin tilalle varmastikin olisi saatavilla. Eri asia onkin, kannattaisiko moinen investointi? 

Näin tulen parin edellisten kommentoijien kanssa samoille linjoille ja totean olevan erittäin epätodennäköistä, että joku taho tuota liikennettä alkaisi vakavissaan pyörittää. Ja siitä liikenteestä kun vielä tekee voitollista niin se jo olisikin kova temppu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:35 ----------




> Ruotsalaisella postivaunu-forumilla mainittiin, että kun banaanivaunuja ei ole enää näkynyt Värtanissa, niin Suomen banaanit lähtevätkin nyt Gööteporin banaanivarastolta jo rekka-autoilla tänne.


Tuotanoin..mitkä banaanit tuollaista reittiä pitkin Suomeen tulee? Ainakin isoihin kaupan keskusliikkeisiin hankittavat banskut tulevat valtamerilaivoilla yleensä Saksaan. (ja siellä yleensä Hampuriin.) Siitä sitten lastaus irtoperiin ja lauttojen kyydissä Suomeen banaanikypsyttämöihin, joissa niitä kypsytellään etyleenillä myyntiin sopiviksi.
En silti väitä, etteikö moista reittiä ruåttin kautta voisi joku taho käyttää, mutta siinä tapauksessa kyse on erittäin pienestä osuudesta jos verrataan Suomessa myytyihin banaaneihin yleensä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Näin tulen parin edellisten kommentoijien kanssa samoille linjoille ja totean olevan erittäin epätodennäköistä, että joku taho tuota liikennettä alkaisi vakavissaan pyörittää. Ja siitä liikenteestä kun vielä tekee voitollista niin se jo olisikin kova temppu.


Näin voi olla, mutta sitähän ei voi tietää kun tuota liiketoimintaa ei tarjottu avoimesti myyntiin vaan päätettiin vain lopettaa. Jos joku olisi sen ostanut niin kannattavuuden pähkäily olisi ollut ostajan murhe, ei VR:n. Lopetuspäätöksellä periaatteessa tuhottiin omistaja-arvoa. Ja jos motiivi oli kilpailijoiden markkinoille tulon estäminen, kyseessä olisi mahdollisesti määräävän markkina-aseman väärinkäyttö.

Kyllähän se tiedetään, että VR:n mielestä Suomessa hädin tuskin mikään raideliikenne kannattaa. Siksi sitä ollaan koko ajan lopettamassa (vrt. Helsingin ulkopuolinen lähiliikenne, monet kaukojunavuorot, yöjunat jne.) tai ainakin vaaditaan suolaiset subventiot satumaista voittoa tuottavalle firmalle. Eikä missään nimessä saisi muka päästää kilpailijoita edes VR:n mielestä kannattamattomiin bisneksiin. Sanotaanko niin että ennakkotapauksia on niin paljon että epäilys herää aina.

----------


## Mikle

> Lopetuspäätöksellä periaatteessa tuhottiin omistaja-arvoa. Ja jos motiivi oli kilpailijoiden markkinoille tulon estäminen, kyseessä olisi mahdollisesti määräävän markkina-aseman väärinkäyttö.
> .


Joo jos linjan tilanne on niinkin vilkas, että lauttakin on lähdössä alta ja ollut itseasiassa useamman vuoden, olisiko pitänyt hommata jostain väkisin uusi vain sen takia, että liikenne teknisesti jatkuisi?  :Very Happy: 
Ja kyllähän noita operaattoreita on Suomen kiskoille ollut tulossa rahtihommiin, se nyt vaan ei ole "tuosta noin käyntiin"-tyyppistä toimintaa johtuen monestakin syystä. Lisäksi tarvitaan asiakkaita. Jos puhutaan vähän pienemmistä rahtimääristä kuin isoista massakuljetuksista, on valitettavasti kumipyörärahti kova pala kilpailtavaksi. Ei varmasti mahdoton, mutta kuitenkin. Tämä johtuu osin laajasta tieverkosta, osin joustavuudesta niin tavarantoimittajan kuin asiakkaankin kannalta, muunmuassa mainitusta konttitekniikan kehityksestä ja monesta muusta tekijästä. Osaltaan taas maantiepuolen kova ja yrittäjien mielestä vääristynyt kilpailukin on pitänyt rahtihinnat epäterveen matalalla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joo jos linjan tilanne on niinkin vilkas, että lauttakin on lähdössä alta ja ollut itseasiassa useamman vuoden, olisiko pitänyt hommata jostain väkisin uusi vain sen takia, että liikenne teknisesti jatkuisi? 
> Ja kyllähän noita operaattoreita on Suomen kiskoille ollut tulossa rahtihommiin, se nyt vaan ei ole "tuosta noin käyntiin"-tyyppistä toimintaa johtuen monestakin syystä. Lisäksi tarvitaan asiakkaita.


Tämä on epäolennaista omistaja-arvon kannalta. Lehteen vaan ilmoitus että "myydään kannattamattomana junalauttarahtiliiketoiminnan puolikas eniten tarjoavalle, investointitarvetta lähitulevaisuudessa jotta toiminta voi jatkua". Jos kukaan ei tarjoa mitään niin sitten pillit pussiin. Jos tarjoaa niin kauppahinta on sitä omistaja-arvoa jota hätiköidyllä lopetuspäätöksellä ilman myyntiyritystä on tuhottu.

Ihan sama juttu kuin että Sm1-junia romutetaan pikavauhtia ettei niitä riittäisi potentiaalisille kilpailijoille. Jne.

----------


## Mikle

> Lehteen vaan ilmoitus että "myydään kannattamattomana junalauttarahtiliiketoiminnan puolikas eniten tarjoavalle, investointitarvetta lähitulevaisuudessa jotta toiminta voi jatkua".


Niin, eihän siinä. Ellei sitten kävisi niin, että toiminnasta joutuisi maksamaan jotta joku huolisi :Very Happy:  Ymmärrän toki, mitä ajat asiassa takaa ja joissakin hankkeissa näkemyksessä on järkeä. Sitä en tässä junalauttahommassa osaa nähdä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin, eihän siinä. Ellei sitten kävisi niin, että toiminnasta joutuisi maksamaan jotta joku huolisi


No sitten omistaja-arvo yksinkertaisesti olisi negatiivinen ja armollisinta olisi päästää bisnes itse päiviltä. Mikään pakko ei ole tappiolla myydä. Mutta sille minulta ei heru ymmärrystä, että bisnes pistetään päiviltä hätäisesti edes selvittämättä millä ehdoilla joku voisi sen ostaa ja sitä jatkaa. Tuo on omistaja-arvon tuhoamista. Ja kun ainakin tietyillä markkinasegmenteillä VR:llä on määräävä markkina-asema (jopa monopoli), niin tällaista voidaan, näkökulmasta hieman riippuen, pitää määräävän markkina-aseman väärinkäyttönä.

----------


## Mikle

No jos nyt tästä vielä sitten jatkamme.. Niin tuossahan on tietysti aika monta eri pelaajaa. Suomalaisten lisäksi ruotsalaiset ja virolaiset. Mitäpä luulet, onko ruottalainen osapuoli tarjonnut osaansa myyntiin? :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

Tällainen ilmoitus vaikuttaa kaikkein eniten epäterveeltä määräävän markkina-aseman tai käytännössä monopolin suojaamiselta. Normaalissa markkinatilanteessa itselle kannattamaton liiketoiminta asetetaan myyntiin eikä pyritä supistamaan omaa toimia-alaa ja siirtämään markkinaosuutta kilpailevalle toimialalle. Suomessa olisi ainakin kolme ottajaa tälle toiminnalle, jossa on tarjolla sekä valmiita asiakkaita että vaunukalustoa. Mutta VR-Yhtymän intressihän on, että muiden yrittäjien toiminnan käynnistymistä vaikeutetaan kaikin tavoin.

Jos valtion 100 %:sti omistama yhtiö olisi edes julkaissut jonkin selvityksen toimintansa perusteeksi, olisi tilannetta helpompi arvioida. Mutta kovin äkkiä en usko, etteikö toiminta voisi jatkua kannattavana ja etteikö vaunukuormille olisi riittävät markkinat. Tukholmahan on kiinteän raideyhteyden päässä Keski-Euroopasta. Eikä siellä ole mitään sellaisia ongelmia kuin Rail Baltican reitillä.

Sitä en ihmettele, jos touhu ei ole VR-Yhtymän toimintana kannattavaa. Jo vuosia sitten, kun suunniteltiin ns. vähäliikenteisten rataosien sulkemista, VR-Yhtymä velotti junalauttavaunun vedosta Suomessa saman kuin mitä maksoi vaunun veto Italiasta Tukholman lauttarantaan. Vaikea nähdä tällaiselle hinnoittelulle pitäiviä perusteita kuin myöskään sitä, että terveessä markkinatilanteessa junarahdin kustannus Suomessa oikeasti olisi moninkertainen Keski-Eurooppaan verrattuna.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Mutta kovin äkkiä en usko, etteikö toiminta voisi jatkua kannattavana ja etteikö vaunukuormille olisi riittävät markkinat.


Kuka mitäkin uskoo..tuo junalauttatouhu vaan kysyisi isot investoinnit. Minun on vaikea uskoa, että siitä "ainakin kolme" tahoa olisi kiinnostunut. Ja suomalaiset ei tosiaan ole olleet tossa ainoita pelaajia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuka mitäkin uskoo..tuo junalauttatouhu vaan kysyisi isot investoinnit. Minun on vaikea uskoa, että siitä "ainakin kolme" tahoa olisi kiinnostunut. Ja suomalaiset ei tosiaan ole olleet tossa ainoita pelaajia.


Uskon tasollahan näissä asioissa ei pitäisi mennä. Mutta niin se vain on, että aika moni uskoo kaiken, mitä VR-Yhtymä sanoo ja kaikki muut ajatukset ovat roskaa. Sittenkin, kun kerta toisensa jälkeen ne sanomiset osoittautuvat joksikin muuksi kuin totuudeksi.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Ruotsin postivaunusivustolla keskustellaan - ja ihmetellään VR:n touhuja: 
http://postvagnen.com/forum/index.ph...324610a610096d
Olikohan tuosta saatavana tieto, että nyt pitää olla vähintään VIISI vaunua VR:n liikenteessä minimissään yhteen osoitteeseen, että VR suostuu edes pistäytymään firman pihassa? Ahneus ahdingossa olevalla VR:llä on siis kova; liekö tässä jo kyse ns. kermankuorinnasta ja ihmettely muun Länsi-Euroopan rautatieliikenteenharjoittajien parissa on myös suurta.

----------


## petteri

> Olikohan tuosta saatavana tieto, että nyt pitää olla vähintään VIISI vaunua VR:n liikenteessä minimissään yhteen osoitteeseen, että VR suostuu edes pistäytymään firman pihassa?


Jos soittaa VR Transpointtiin, kyllähän niiltä kuljetukset saa. Sopiva kuljetusväline valitaan sitten lastin mukaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Todella ikävä uutinen että viimeinen junalautta Suomesta lopettaa. Osaako kukaan sanoa aikooko VR ja Ruotsin Green Cargo tai joku muu ryhtyä kehittämään Tornio-Haaparanta liikennettä? Siirretäänkö telinvaihtonosturit Turusta Tornioon esim? Nythän olisi otollista siirtää kuljetuksia pohjois- ja itä-Suomesta Skandinaviaan kulkemaan kiskoilla pohjoista reittiä, kun uusi Haaparnannan rata pian valmistuu.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos soittaa VR Transpointtiin, kyllähän niiltä kuljetukset saa. Sopiva kuljetusväline valitaan sitten lastin mukaan.





> Olikohan tuosta saatavana tieto, että nyt pitää olla vähintään VIISI vaunua VR:n liikenteessä minimissään yhteen osoitteeseen, että VR suostuu edes pistäytymään firman pihassa? Ahneus ahdingossa olevalla VR:llä on siis kova; liekö tässä jo kyse ns. kermankuorinnasta ja ihmettely muun Länsi-Euroopan rautatieliikenteenharjoittajien parissa on myös suurta.


Siis kysymys ei olekaan siitä, onko junalauttaliikenne kannattavaa, vaan siitä, ettei VR-Yhtymää kiinnosta vaunukuormaliikenne Suomessa. Voidaan tietenkin vedota siihen, että osakeyhtiö saa tehdä mitä vain, jotta se tuottaa voittoa. Mutta ei näytä kovin vakuuttavalta, että täysin valtion omistama rautatieyhtiö toimii täysin vastoin omistajansa eli Suomen valtion ja EU:n liikennepoliittisia tavoitteita.

Ja olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että se toimii myös vastoin liiketoiminnan yleisiä tavoitteita. Normaalissa liiketoiminnassa osakeyhtiö pyrkii kasvattamaan liiketoimintaansa, ei supistamaan. Huonosti kannattavia toimintoja tehostetaan ja kehitetään keinoja saada niistä paremmin kannattavia. Jos VR-Yhtymä nyt on sitä mieltä, että pitää olla viiden vaunun juna ennen kuin kelpaa, seuraavaksi pitää olla 10-vaunuinen ja lopulta niin monta vaunua, ettei sellainen juna enää mahdu ratapihoille. Siinä vaiheessa voikin laittaa lapun luukulle, ja jälkipolvet ihmettelevät, miksi kuorma-autojen kyljessä on kirjaimet VR.

Jokaisessa firmassa on aina huonoiten kannattava tuote, ja kun se lopetetaan, aiemmin toiseksi huonoiten kannattavasta tulee huonoiten kannattava. Siksi ei tuollaisessa liiketoiminnan periaatteessa ole mitään järkeä. Eikä siinä edes vaikuta se, onko yhtiöllä monopoli vai ei. Millään firmalla ei voi olla pelkästään huippukannattavia tuotteita, se on looginen mahdottomuus.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Siis kysymys ei olekaan siitä, onko junalauttaliikenne kannattavaa, vaan siitä, ettei VR-Yhtymää kiinnosta vaunukuormaliikenne Suomessa.


Eiköhän kysymys ole enemmänkin kilpailukyvyttömyydestä. 40 jalan kontti kulkee Tampereelta Vuosaaren satamaan rekalla ehkä neljällä sadalla, aikaa kuluu kolmisen tuntia. Hinta on sama kappaletta kohti ihan riippumatta montako konttia kulkee. Rekkakuski ei tarvitse mitään muuta kuin ohjeet, mistä kontin hakee ja mihin sen jättää.

Junalla yhteen vaunuun mahtuu yksi tai kaksi konttia kontin ja vaunun pituudesta riippuen. Konttien kuormaaminen junaan ei ole ihan yhtä helppoa kuin rekkaan. Pitää olla sivuraide, vaunu, veturi, henkilökuntaa ja usein vielä kontinkäsittelyinfraakin radan vieressä. Aikaa ja työaikaa kuluu helposti moninkertaisesti rekkaan verrattuna. 

Jos ei kuljeteta kokonaisia junia tarvitaan vielä järjestelyratapihakin ja vaihtotyötä, tuo ei enää onnistu joka puolella, kun valmiuden ylläpito on kovin kallista.

Toki junarahti on halvempaa pitkillä matkoilla ja täysillä junilla kuin autorahti, mutta kiinteät kustannukset ovat korkeat ja tavara sekä kalusto seisoo helposti päivätolkulla odottamassa seuraava osaa kuljetusketjussa.

On aika luonnollista, ettei VR anna yhdelle tai muutamalle junavaunulle vaikka Tampere - Vuosaari välillä tarjousta, jossa hinta on kova ja toimitusaika päiviä,  kun sillä ei kauppoja kumminkaan synny. Kokonainen juna pari-kolme kertaa viikossa on sitten eri juttu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eiköhän kysymys ole enemmänkin kilpailukyvyttömyydestä. 40 jalan kontti kulkee Tampereelta Vuosaaren satamaan rekalla ehkä neljällä sadalla, aikaa kuluu kolmisen tuntia. Hinta on sama kappaletta kohti ihan riippumatta montako konttia kulkee. Rekkakuski ei tarvitse mitään muuta kuin ohjeet, mistä kontin hakee ja mihin sen jättää.


Junalauttaliikenteessä on kysymys eri asiasta. Sea-Rail ei aja junalauttoja Vuosaaren ja Tampereen välillä. Jos lautalla Ruotsin ja Suomen välillä kulkee nyt tuhansia vaunuja vuodessa, ne eivät ole satunnaisia VuosaariTampere konttikuljetuksia. Ja jos se väli maksaa kuorma-auton perässä 400  mutta samalla rahalla kontin verran tavaraa saadaan vaunukuormassa Etelä-Euroopasta Turun satamaan, niin ei se 400  alle 200 km:n matkasta mitään halpaa ole.

Kaikenlaisten pikkunarikoiden irtokollit, kuormalava tai pari enintään, hoituu kyllä kuorma-autoilla. Mutta ei silloinkaan kuorma-auto yhden lavan tähden lähde Euroopan halki ajamaan. Ei se auto mene edes autolautalle. Tavara kulkee liityntäliikenteenä ympäri maailman, junalautta on osa sitä ketjua.

Suomen ja Ruotsin välisellä junalauttaliikenteellä näyttää olevan sinun konttikuormureistasi huolimatta selvää kysyntää. Antaa niiden satunnaisten konttirahtareiden vaan hoitaa oma tonttinsa. Ei sotketa sitä siihen, jos VR-Yhtymällä ei ole kilpailukykyä vaunukuormaliikenteessä. Pohditaan mieluummin sitä, miksi se ei anna sitten muiden hoitaa sellaista, mihin se ei itse pysty.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Suomen ja Ruotsin välisellä junalauttaliikenteellä näyttää olevan sinun konttikuormureistasi huolimatta selvää kysyntää. Antaa niiden satunnaisten konttirahtareiden vaan hoitaa oma tonttinsa. Ei sotketa sitä siihen, jos VR-Yhtymällä ei ole kilpailukykyä vaunukuormaliikenteessä. Pohditaan mieluummin sitä, miksi se ei anna sitten muiden hoitaa sellaista, mihin se ei itse pysty.


Kysyntää? Eikös junalauttaliikennettä olla juuri kysynnän puutteen takia lopettamassa? Mitä etua junalautasta Suomen Ruotsin välillä nykyään edes olisi? Nykyään kontti siirtyy junavaunusta laivaan ja laivasta junavaunuun niin helposti satamien konttinostureilla, että vaunujen rahtaaminen meren yli kun raideleveyskin on eri on aika hullua. Laivaan mahtuu paljon enemmän rahtia konteissa kuin junavaunuissa, joten tuo taitaa olla ekologisempaakin.

Junalautta Ruotsiin on ollut ihan toimiva silloin kun kontteja ei vielä yleisesti käytetty.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kysyntää? Eikös junalauttaliikennettä olla juuri kysynnän puutteen takia lopettamassa?


Ei, vaan siksi, että VR-Yhtymä ei suostu kuljettamaan yhteen määränpäähän kerralla viittä vaunua vähempää vaunukuormia. Ja junalautan kautta ei tule näin suuria vaunumääriä yhdelle vastaanottajalle kerralla. Keskustelu olisi fiksumpaa, jos keskustelijat lukisivat, mitä on kirjoitettu.




> Mitä etua junalautasta Suomen Ruotsin välillä nykyään edes olisi? Nykyään kontti siirtyy junavaunusta laivaan ja laivasta junavaunuun niin helposti satamien konttinostureilla, että vaunujen rahtaaminen meren yli kun raideleveyskin on eri on aika hullua. Laivaan mahtuu paljon enemmän rahtia konteissa kuin junavaunuissa, joten tuo taitaa olla ekologisempaakin.


Kyllä, rautatievaunujen kuljettaminen on yhtä turhaa kuin kuormalavojen, rekkojen ja konttien kuljettaminen. Mikään rahti ei vaan kulje ilman pakkausta ja kuorman kuljettamiseen käytettävää päällystä, astiaa tai laitetta. Nykyään. Ennen vanhaan kyllä oli aikaa käsitellä lähetyksiä paljain käsin. Kuormatilojen käyttö tekee rahdin käsittelyn mahdolliseksi koneellisesti, siksi kuorman mukana kannattaa kuljettaa jopa junanvaunuja ja laivoja.

Kontti on kyllä kätevä laite, mutta nimenomaan merirahtiin, johon se on alun perin luotukin. Rahdin kuljettaminen umpitavaravaunussa tai muussa sopivassa vaunussa on kuitenkin tehokkaampaa ja siten taloudellisempaa kuin kuljettaa vaunussa tai autossa rahdin lisäksi myös kontin massa. Kun laivarahti on pieni osa matkasta, vaunujen kuljettaminen laivassa tulee edullisemmaksi konttien kuljettaminen maakuljetuksena. Toinen hyvä syy on, että rahti on kookasta verrattuna kontin kokoon. Rautatievaunu on suurin mahdollinen maaliikenteen kuljetusyksikkö, johon nähden kontit ovat pieniä.




> Junalautta Ruotsiin on ollut ihan toimiva silloin kun kontteja ei vielä yleisesti käytetty.


Huti. Wikipedian mukaan ensimmäinen konttikuljetus on tehty 1956. Junalauttaliikenne Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä alkoi Naantalin satamassa 1967. Ehkä silloin konttien määrä oli vielä vähäinen. Junalauttaliikenne Naantaliin loppuikin aika pian, mutta Railship aloitti sen uudelleen 1975 Hangossa telien- ja pyöräkertojen vaihtoon perustuen. Eli kun kontit olivat yleistyneet, junalauttaliikennekin Suomeen lisääntyi.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Rahdin kuljettaminen umpitavaravaunussa tai muussa sopivassa vaunussa on kuitenkin tehokkaampaa ja siten taloudellisempaa kuin kuljettaa vaunussa tai autossa rahdin lisäksi myös kontin massa.


No nyt kiinnostaisi ihan tietääkin seuraavia speksejä: umpivaunun massa, avovaunun massa, kontin massa. Kuinka paljon raskaampaa tekoa kontti oikeasti on kuin umpivaunu, kun avovaunulla ja kontilla ei periaatteessa tuplana ole kuin pohja.

----------


## Mikle

> Uskon tasollahan näissä asioissa ei pitäisi mennä.


Ei pitäisikään. Valitettavasti näin näyttää silti  :Cool: täällä usein käyvän. Liian tummia laseja ei tulisi käyttää olipa asia mikä tahansa.
Selvitäpä huviksesi, millaiset kustannukset on esim. parin trailerin kuskauksesta Itä-Suomesta esim.Saksaan tai Ranskaan. Sitten huomioidaan mitä millaisia kustanuksia aiheuttaa puolestaan liityntäkuljetus siirtokuormattavaksi tuo sama lasti vaikkapa yhteen junanvaunuun, sen veto Turkuun, raideleveyden muutos ja laivaus Ruottiin, sieltä junalla eteenpäin sinne Ranskaan tai Saksaan. Kyllä siellä silti sitä junalauttaliikennettä on tietysti ollut ja vaunuissa mitaten paljonkin, mutta onko ollut tarpeeksi, jotta organisaatio, kompensaatio lauttafirmalle, raideleveyden muuttamiseen tarvittavan laitteiston ylläpito ym. kustannukset tulee katetuiksi.

Lisään senverran, että mielelläni itsekin näkisin vaunukuormalasteja raiteilla. Ehkä joskus.. Autoliikenteen ja autolauttaliikenteen kehitys, merikonttiliikenteen kehitys ja yleinen lastinkäsittelytekniikan kehitys on ollut sen verran huimaa ja palvelukyky joustavaa, että sen aiheuttama kilpailu on kovaa. Kumipyörien suhteen on niillä vaivana kylläkin epäterve kilpailu, jossa joskus rahteja otetaan hinnoilla, joilla ei edes kuluja kateta. Ei hyvä kehitys ja vaikeuttaa myös alalla toimivien laadukasta palvelua tuottavien firmojen toimintaa.

----------


## petteri

> Huti. Wikipedian mukaan ensimmäinen konttikuljetus on tehty 1956. Junalauttaliikenne Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä alkoi Naantalin satamassa 1967. Ehkä silloin konttien määrä oli vielä vähäinen. Junalauttaliikenne Naantaliin loppuikin aika pian, mutta Railship aloitti sen uudelleen 1975 Hangossa telien- ja pyöräkertojen vaihtoon perustuen. Eli kun kontit olivat yleistyneet, junalauttaliikennekin Suomeen lisääntyi.


Kyllä kontteja on ollut pitkään, mutta eihän niiden markkinaosuus ole ollut aikaisemmin lähelläkään nykytasoa. Aikaisemmin junavaunut olivat vielä varsin kilpailukykyisiä. mutta ne ajat ovat menneisyyttä.

----------


## Mikle

> No nyt kiinnostaisi ihan tietääkin seuraavia speksejä: umpivaunun massa, avovaunun massa, kontin massa. Kuinka paljon raskaampaa tekoa kontti oikeasti on kuin umpivaunu, kun avovaunulla ja kontilla ei periaatteessa tuplana ole kuin pohja.


Konteista jotain speksiä ulkomuistista. peruslaatikko eli 40'dc merikontti (12 metrinen). Tyhjäpaino n.3100-4000kg riippuen rakenteesta(valmistaja).  Max.bruttopaino n.30 tonnia. Kontteja toki on erilaisia. Ylimittaiselle ja erityisen raskaale lastille löytyy mm. 20- ja 40-jalkaisia Flat Rack-kontteja eli käytännössä lavettikontteja, löytyy mm.standardimitat täyttäviä tankkikontteja eli "tanktainereita", lämpötilahallittuja ja eristettyjä reefereitä sekä isompia jumboreefereitä. Tarvittaessa saa vaikka pitämään 30 asteen pakkasen sisällään kesäkuumilla. Ja monta muunlaista, eri tarkoituksiin tehtyä konttityyppiä jäi mainitsematta.

Toisin kuin ketjussa on väitetty, konttiliikenteen vahvuus on erityisesti sen helppo jatkokuljetus perille myös autolla. Sideloader-yhdistelmät on olleet arkipäivää ainakin 10 vuotta ja sitä aiemminkin niitä on liikkunut, ei vaan niin yleisesti. Niillä kontin saa laskettua hellävaraisesti vaikka asiakkaan oven eteen.

Lisään pari linkkiä, jos joku halajaa lisätietoa. 
Konteista:
http://www.hamburgsud-line.com/hsdg/...eroverview.jsp

Kuva sideloaderista: 
http://www.korsu.fi/sidel/pages/sideloader1_4.htm

Ja vielä lisätään vähän kun tuli mieleen, eli kyllähän kontteja junillakin kuskataan niin Suomessa kuin muuallakin. Kulkumuoto sen mukaan, mikä on milloinkin tarkoituksenmukaista. Välillä isot varustamot siirtävät massoittain myös tyhjiä kontteja johonkin kohteeseen tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Selvitäpä huviksesi, millaiset kustannukset on esim. parin trailerin kuskauksesta Itä-Suomesta esim.Saksaan tai Ranskaan. Sitten huomioidaan mitä millaisia kustanuksia aiheuttaa puolestaan liityntäkuljetus siirtokuormattavaksi tuo sama lasti vaikkapa yhteen junanvaunuun, sen veto Turkuun, raideleveyden muutos ja laivaus Ruottiin, sieltä junalla eteenpäin sinne Ranskaan tai Saksaan.


Ei nyt sotketa asioita taas. Konttirahti ja vaunukuormaliikenne ovat eri asiat. Ei junalauttaliikenne kilpaile yksittäisten konttien kuljetuksista tonteilta, joilla ei ole raidetta.

Käytettävissä olevan tiedon perusteella junalautalla on ollut kysyntää. Mutta totta kai se kysyntä loppuu, kun monopolijunailija ilmoittaa, ettei se enää vedä lautalla tulleita vaunuja perille asti. Junalautan asiakkaita ovat olleet yritykset, joille vaunukuormat ovat sopiva rahtimuoto. Jos konttikuorma olisi heille sopinut paremmin, he olisivat käyttäneet sitä jo ennen kuin VR-Yhtymä ilmoittaa, ettei se enää välitä palvella.

On ylipäätään turhaa puhua Suomessa siitä, mitä maksaa autorahti verrattuna junarahtiin. Suomessa ei ole toimiva junarahdin markkinoita. Eikä ilmeisesti toimivia kuorma-autorahdin markkinoitakaan. Ainakaan, jos yksityisten pienyrittäjien puheet pitävät paikkansa. Sillä eihän kukaan voi laillisesti kilpailla alalla, jossa sekä palkat että polttoaine ovat venäläisen hintatason mukaiset myös Suomessa ajetuissa kilometreissä. Eurooppaan suuntautuvan liikenteen kannalta ainoa lohtu suomalaisyrittäjille on, että Venäjällä ostettu nafta ei riitä kovin pitkälle EU:n alueella. Mutta venäläinen palkkataso tietenkin ulottuu vaikka Gibraltarille asti.

Silloin, kun on toimivat markkinat, eli työvoima ja energia ovat kaluston lisäksi samalla kustannustasolla sekä tie- että raideliikenteessä, alkaa olla aika vaikea voittaa kuorma-autolla junarahtia, kun kuljetuserä ylittää yhden auton kapasiteetin. Tätä ei ole vaikea ymmärtää, jos ajattelee, olisiko järkevää, että junaan olisi palkattuna yksi henkilö jokaista vaunua kohden. Näinhän on tilanne kuorma-autoliikenteessä.

Tätä vertailua voi hahmotella sillä perusteella, että saman kuorman ottava kuorma-autoyhdistelmä ja junanvaunu ovat suunnilleen samanhintaisia, mutta vaunun elinikä on vähintään kaksinkertainen. Kalustokustannusta tasapainottaa veturin arvo yhtä vaunua kohden. Karkeasti päädytään samaan investointikustannukseen auton ja junan kanssa. Mutta auto kuluttaa kallista energiaa enemmän kuin juna ja huoltokin on kalliimpaa. Ja tämän päälle tulee sitten henkilökulu. Junassa mies per juna, autolla mies per vaunu.

Antero

----------


## Kaid

> Kolmanneksi: M/S Sea Wind, jolla noita vaunuja kuljetetaan, on ollut virolaisella omistajavarustamolla jo pitkään myynnissä (ja myynnissä on tälläkin hetkellä useita muitakin aluksia, lieneekö putiikilla jonniverran ylikapasiteettia)


Tallinkilla on makuutettuna kaksi alusta ja ilmeisesti osa liikenteessä olevistakin tekee tappiota. Eli kyllä, ylikapasiteettia on.




> Lisäksi alus on kyllä parhaat päivänsä jo nähnyt ja käytettyä tonnistoa haluavalle ostajalle on tarjolla runsaasti uudempaa (lue taloudellisempaa ja tehokkaampaa) vaihtoehtoa.
> Korvaavia junalauttoja Sea Windin tilalle varmastikin olisi saatavilla. Eri asia onkin, kannattaisiko moinen investointi?


Turun Sanomissa viime viikolla julkaistun tätä asiaa käsitelleen jutun mukaan korvaavia junalauttoja on erittäin huonosti saatavilla. Junalauttojen markkinat ovat kuitenkin verrattain pienet.




> Käytettävissä olevan tiedon perusteella junalautalla on ollut kysyntää.


Tämänhän toki todistaa se, että Suomesta ulkomaille liikennöi yksi (1) verrattain pieni junalautta, jonka rahdista pääosa on jo valmiiksi jotain muuta kuin junanvaunuja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On ylipäätään turhaa puhua Suomessa siitä, mitä maksaa autorahti verrattuna junarahtiin. Suomessa ei ole toimiva junarahdin markkinoita. Eikä ilmeisesti toimivia kuorma-autorahdin markkinoitakaan. Ainakaan, jos yksityisten pienyrittäjien puheet pitävät paikkansa. Sillä eihän kukaan voi laillisesti kilpailla alalla, jossa sekä palkat että polttoaine ovat venäläisen hintatason mukaiset myös Suomessa ajetuissa kilometreissä. Eurooppaan suuntautuvan liikenteen kannalta ainoa lohtu suomalaisyrittäjille on, että Venäjällä ostettu nafta ei riitä kovin pitkälle EU:n alueella. Mutta venäläinen palkkataso tietenkin ulottuu vaikka Gibraltarille asti.


Mun ymmärtääkseni tämä on se ongelma miksi rautatietavaraliikenne koko Eurooopassa on vähentynyt sitten 1990-luvun kun kommunismi romahti idässä.

Se että viimeinen junalautta poistuu on sikäli haitallista Suomelle, että sen myötä poistuu myös muu infrastruktuuri joka olisi mahdollistanut liikenteen aloittamisen uudelleen. Junalauttalaituri, raiteet ja telinvaihtoasema Turussa purettaneen ja sen jälkeen se on totaalisesti loppu. Esim teoreettinen mahhdollisuus kuljettaa matkustajajunia tai yksittäisiä vaunuja tai rautatiekaluston erikoiskuljetuksia Suomesta länsi-Eurooppaan poistuu ja Suomi on silloin lännestä katsottuna eristyksessä mitä rautatieliikenteeseen tulee, jos Tornion yhteyttäkään ei kehitetä. Tällä voi olla myös sotilasstrategista merkitystä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Keskusteluun selvennyksenä:

Tiedän luonnollisesti, että pitkämatkainen merirahti kulkee pääosin konteissa. Tiedän myös, miten suuri osa Suomen rahdeista kulkee meritse ja mikä on meriliikenteen merkitys Suomelle. Jos joku ei tunne asioita, voin suositella esimerkiksi Markku Nummelinin hyvää kirjaa junalauttaliikenteestä, jossa myös sen ongelmakohdat tulevat esille.

Kyse kiinnostuksessa junalauttaliikenteeseen on nimenomaan siinä, että pääosin rautateitse Euroopassa kulkevat rahtikuormat pääsisivät viimeiset noin 260 km Tukholmasta Turkuun junalautalla ja edelleen pidemmälle Suomeen rautateitse. Vaihtoehto on pitkälti siirtyminen trailerliikenteeseen, ei konttiliikenne. Tavara kulkee tällöin todennäköisesti koko matkan kuorma-autolla. Yksi vaihtoehto on tietysti myös junalauttaliikennettä hyödyntävän liiketoiminnan loppuminen Suomessa ja siirtyminen muualle - mutta tuskin junalauttaliikenne niin keskeistä on monellekaan toimijalle.

Hahmotan hyvin, että junalauttaliikenteessä on omat ongelmansa, joista perustavin on vaunujen suuri taarapaino. Saksan junalauttaliikennehän jo kuihtui mm. Tanskan uusien yhteyksien ja pitkien kuormausaikojen takia. Nähdäkseni kannattavan liiketoiminnan kokonaisuus on Turun, Naantalin ja Uudenkaupungin satamista lähtevän ja tulevan rautatieliikenteen kokonaisuus, jossa junalauttakuormat ovat yksi osa toimintaa. Muuta toimintaa olisi esimerkiksi konttien ja trailerien sekä vaunukuormalastien kuljettaminen satamista edelleen muualle Suomeen.

VR:n keskittyminen yksinomaan kokojunaliikenteeseen on VR:n kannalta ymmärrettävää. Mutta jos VR ei tarjoa vaunukuormaliikennettä, avautuu markkinarako toisille toimijoille. Nähdäkseni tässä valtio-omistajan sekä Turun, Naantalin ja Uudenkaupungin satamien kannattaa myötävaikuttaa siihen, että junalauttaliikenne voisi edes periaatteessa säilyä yhtenä osana laajempaa palettia. Käytännössä pointti on nimenomaan määrätä VR yhtymä tarjoamaan osakkeitaan muille - jos ostajaa ei löydy, sitten ei löydy.

Suomessa ei ole kovin paljon tietoa siitä, mikä on rautateiden tavaraliikenteen potentiaali muussa kuin kokojunaliikenteessä, koska VR yhtymä ei ole sitä kehittänyt. Suomessa pitäisi myös tehdä oikeaa analyysiä siitä, millaisilla logistisilla kokonaisuuksilla Suomi liittyy muun läntisen Euroopan logistiikkajärjestelmään - myös rautatieliikenteellä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:52 ----------

Tavaraliikenteen tilastoja löytyy mm:
Eurostatin tavaraliikennetilastot

Niitä voi sitten lähemmin tarkastella sen sijaan että heittää mutupohjalta. Ainakin Ruotsin ja Saksan suunnan rahdeissa rautatieliikenteen osuus näyttää ihan kohtuulliselta.

----------


## kouvo

> On ylipäätään turhaa puhua Suomessa siitä, mitä maksaa autorahti verrattuna junarahtiin. Suomessa ei ole toimiva junarahdin markkinoita. Eikä ilmeisesti toimivia kuorma-autorahdin markkinoitakaan. Ainakaan, jos yksityisten pienyrittäjien puheet pitävät paikkansa. Sillä eihän kukaan voi laillisesti kilpailla alalla, jossa sekä palkat että polttoaine ovat venäläisen hintatason mukaiset myös Suomessa ajetuissa kilometreissä. Eurooppaan suuntautuvan liikenteen kannalta ainoa lohtu suomalaisyrittäjille on, että Venäjällä ostettu nafta ei riitä kovin pitkälle EU:n alueella. Mutta venäläinen palkkataso tietenkin ulottuu vaikka Gibraltarille asti.


Miksi se turhaa on? Se on vallitseva tilanne, johon tuskin on tulossa lähiaikoina dramaattisia muutoksia. Venäläisten polkemat rahtihinnat tuovat selkeää etua kumipyörille juniin verrattuna, ja tämä tuskin voi olla vaikuttamatta osaltaan myös junalauttaliikenteen kannattavuuteen.

----------


## petteri

> Tavaraliikenteen tilastoja löytyy mm:
> Eurostatin tavaraliikennetilastot
> 
> Niitä voi sitten lähemmin tarkastella sen sijaan että heittää mutupohjalta. Ainakin Ruotsin ja Saksan suunnan rahdeissa rautatieliikenteen osuus näyttää ihan kohtuulliselta.


Minä en tuolta ainakaan löytänyt statistiikkaa Suomesta Ruotsiin kuljetettavasta rahdista. Suomessa ja Ruotsissa on merkittävästi sisäistä rautatieliikennettä. Suurimmat tonnimäärät ovat käsitykseni mukaan malmia ja rikasteita, puuta, puutavaraa, paperia/kartonkia/selluloosaa ja terästä. Suuri osa tonneista on bulkkirahtia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Petteri, tarkoitus ei ollut tuolla tilastolla esittää tietoa siitä, mikä on nykyinen kulkumuotojakauma Suomen ja Ruotsin välisessä liikenteessä, vaan vastata R. Silfverbergiin yleistävään oletukseen, että raideliikenteen osuus olisi yleisesti menossa alaspäin. 

Suomen ja Ruotsin välisestä rahtiliikenteestä epäilemättä suurin osa kulkee rekkatrailereilla laivoissa.

----------


## petteri

> Petteri, tarkoitus ei ollut tuolla tilastolla esittää tietoa siitä, mikä on nykyinen kulkumuotojakauma Suomen ja Ruotsin välisessä liikenteessä, vaan vastata R. Silfverbergiin yleistävään oletukseen, että raideliikenteen osuus olisi yleisesti menossa alaspäin.


Käsitykseni mukaan raideliikenteen osuus ei-bulkkirahdissa on tipahtanut viime vuosikymmeninä rajusti, mutta viime vuosina malmin ja rikasteiden bulkkirahti on tuonut paljon lisää tonnikilometrejä raiteille sekä Suomessa että Ruotsissa. Tonnikilometreissä rautateiden osuus rahdista Suomessa varmaan nousee seuraavankin vuosikymmenen aikana kaivosbuumin ansiosta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Suomen ja Ruotsin rautatieliikennettä ei liene perustetta verrata toisiinsa ihan suoraan koska:
- Ruotsissa on tavaraliikenteessä jo tosiasiallisesti muitakin toimijoita kuin Green Cargo
- Suomen rautatieliikenteestä varsin suuri osa on Venäjän yhdysliikennettä, jota Ruotsissa ei ole. Ruotsissa toki on Norjan, Tanskan ja Saksan yhdysliikenne.

Suomen rautatieliikenteen kehitys ei kerro rautatieliikenteen yleisestä potentiaalista. Se kertoo VR yhtymän liiketoimintastrategiasta.

----------


## Mikle

> Ei nyt sotketa asioita taas. Konttirahti ja vaunukuormaliikenne ovat eri asiat. Ei junalauttaliikenne kilpaile yksittäisten konttien kuljetuksista tonteilta, joilla ei ole raidetta.


Juu ei tosiaan sotketa. Minä puhuin trailereista en tuollakertaa konteista :Very Happy:   No, ei se mitään. Se pilkunmodifioinnista. 
Itseasiassa on aivan sama meneekö sen asiakkaan tontille raidetta vai ei, tässä pk-seudullakin on muutamia esimerkkifirmoja, joille on edelleen raideyhteys mutta niin vaan kärräävät kumipyörillä myös noihin "lähiulkomaihin". 
Tosin kyllähän se yhteys tietysti jättää yhden käsittelyvaiheen pois, joten tuntuu tottakai käsittelykustannuksissa. 

Siltikin, jos jätetään pois eri kuljetusoperaattorien hinnoittelut katevaatimuksineen ja keskitytään haarukoimaan puhtaasti kuskauksesta aiheutuvia kustannuksia, väitän edelleen nykyisessä toimintaympäristössä parin trailerin (tai vaikka parin kontin) liikkuvan samaan määränpäähänsä edullisemmin, nopeammin ja joustavammin kuin vaunukuorman rautateitse / junalautalla. Tottakai se trailerikin matkaa lautalla, mutta lähtöjä, tarjontaa ja kapasiteettia on enemmän ja se vaikuttaa lauttamatkan kustannuksiin ja sitä kautta etäisesti rahtihintoihin.
Tähän kyllä vaikuttaa nähdäkseni myös ajoittain jopa kustannukset alittava kumipyörärahti-hinnoittelu. Se ei toki ole kovin pitkäjänteistä touhua. 

Muutamia ajatuksia aiheesta:
Nähdäkseni noiden vaunun tai parin kuljetus olisi himpun verran paremmassa asemassa, jos kumipyöräbisneksessä ei olisi tuota mainittua epätervettä hintakilpailua. Eikä siinä ole osallisena pelkästään itä-naapurin autot.
Lisäksi luulen, että nuo junavaunulastilliset kokee uuden tulemisen, jos joskus tulevaisuudessa tulee syystä tai toisesta tarvetta vähentää fossiilisten polttoaineiden kulutusta tai sen saatavuus vaikeutuu. Mielelläni näkisin kehitettävän myös tuota osakuormapuolta.

Kontteja muuten käytetään aika laajasti myös Euroopan sisäisissä siirroissa. Tosin se on kyllä totta, että trailerit on siinä paljon merkittävämmässä asemassa. 
Lisätään vielä senverran, että nyt näyttää yleisesti taas lamanpoikanen kolkuttelevan kuljetusfirmojen ovilla, ylikapasiteettia maantierahtitarjonnassa vissiin on eikä polttoaineverojen nosto tee hyvää sekään.

----------


## petteri

> Nähdäkseni noiden vaunun tai parin kuljetus olisi himpun verran paremmassa asemassa, jos kumipyöräbisneksessä ei olisi tuota mainittua epätervettä hintakilpailua. Eikä siinä ole osallisena pelkästään itä-naapurin autot.
> Lisäksi luulen, että nuo junavaunulastilliset kokee uuden tulemisen, jos joskus tulevaisuudessa tulee syystä tai toisesta tarvetta vähentää fossiilisten polttoaineiden kulutusta tai sen saatavuus vaikeutuu. Mielelläni näkisin kehitettävän myös tuota osakuormapuolta.


USA:ssa rautatiet ovat suuressa roolissa rahtiliikenteessä. Siellä käytetään yleensä kontteja, jotka lastataan juniin, kun Euroopan sisällä trailerit ovat enemmän suosiossa. Kun on kyse pienemmistä kuljetuksista, kontit ajetaan usein ensin vähän suomalaisia satamien konttikenttiä muistuttaville rahtialueille, joista vain "viimeiset mailit" kohteeseen ajetaan rekalla.

Toki USA:ssa rautateiden konttiliikenteen kannattavuutta parantavat pitkät etäisyydet, todella pitkät junat sekä mahdollisuus ajaa neljän kontin vaunuja, joissa on kaksi konttia päällekkäin. Suomessa kannattavan rautateiden konttiliikenteen tekee pääosin lyhyiden etäisyyksien lisäksi vaikeaksi sähköistys, joka estää kahden kontin lastaamisen päällekkäin.

----------


## hmikko

> USA:ssa rautatiet ovat suuressa roolissa rahtiliikenteessä.


Yhdysvalloissakin rautateiden rahdin isot luvut johtuvat muuten osaltaan hiilen kuskaamisesta hiilikaivoksista voimaloihin ja myös malmien ja rikasteiden kuljettamisesta. Tavaraliikenne on tietysti petterin mainitsemista syistä laajamittaista, mutta ero Eurooppaan ei ole ihan sitä mitä voisi äkkiseltään loppusummista päätellä.

Laajaa rahtiliikennettä on käytetty Yhdysvalloissa argumenttina henkilöliikenteen suurnopeusjunayhteyksien pystyttämistä vastaan, kun väittämän mukaan rahdin kuskaaminen dieselveturijunalla on ekologista, kun taas ratakapasiteetin käyttäminen "tehottomammin" matkustajaliikenteeseen epäekologista. Sähköjuna aiheuttaa laskelman mukaan hirmuisat päästöt ja rahti siirtyisi kumipyörille kuten Euroopassa (joka on tietysti sosialismin, tehottomuuden ja verovarojen hussaamisen tyyssija). Lentoyhtiöiden ja tavarajunaoperaattorien lobbaus lienee Yhdysvalloissa voimakasta, mutta totta tässä tietysti on ainakin sen verran, että nopeat matkustajajunat ja rahtiliikenne samalla radalla on hankala yhdistelmä.

----------


## petteri

> Laajaa rahtiliikennettä on käytetty Yhdysvalloissa argumenttina henkilöliikenteen suurnopeusjunayhteyksien pystyttämistä vastaan, kun väittämän mukaan rahdin kuskaaminen dieselveturijunalla on ekologista, kun taas ratakapasiteetin käyttäminen "tehottomammin" matkustajaliikenteeseen epäekologista. Sähköjuna aiheuttaa laskelman mukaan hirmuisat päästöt ja rahti siirtyisi kumipyörille kuten Euroopassa (joka on tietysti sosialismin, tehottomuuden ja verovarojen hussaamisen tyyssija). Lentoyhtiöiden ja tavarajunaoperaattorien lobbaus lienee Yhdysvalloissa voimakasta, mutta totta tässä tietysti on ainakin sen verran, että nopeat matkustajajunat ja rahtiliikenne samalla radalla on hankala yhdistelmä.


Totta toinen puoli. Mielenkiintoinen tilanne on, että nopea matkustajaliikenne toimisi parhaiten sähköistettynä radan yläpuolella kulkevalla langalla. Mutta USA:ssa tuo monilla rataosuuksilla tarkoittaisi radan kontinkuljetuskapasiteetin tipahtamista 50 prosentilla kun kahta konttia ei enää mahtuisi vaunuun päällekkäin. Third rail sähköistys ei taas toimi kovin hyvin nopeilla junilla tai isoilla tehoilla. Ja toki osa radoista on myös niin kuormitettuja tavaraliikenteestä, ettei niille oikein mahdu matkustajajunia.

----------


## hylje

Kyllähän virtajohto voi olla ihan niin korkealla kuin rahti vaatii? Korkeammalle yltävä virtahaarukka on erittäin pieni amerikkalainen erikoisolosuhde verrattuna sikäläisen FRA:n hassunkurisiin turvallisuussäädöksiin.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllähän virtajohto voi olla ihan niin korkealla kuin rahti vaatii? Korkeammalle yltävä virtahaarukka on erittäin pieni amerikkalainen erikoisolosuhde verrattuna sikäläisen FRA:n hassunkurisiin turvallisuussäädöksiin.


Toki virtajohto voi olla ihan miten korkealla vaan, ongelmana vaan on, että alikuluissa ja tunneleissa ei ole ylimääräistä korkeutta ainakaan 25 kV johdoille, jotka tarvitsevat paljon tilaa. 25 kV systeemi toimii paremmin suurilla tehoilla ja pitkillä syöttöasemaväleillä. Toki tasavirralla tilaa ei tarvita niin paljoa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Double-stack - vaunujen mahdollisuuden puuttuminen tuskin lienee merkittävä este tavarajunaliikenteen kannattavuudelle. Niistä on ylipäätään suurta hyötyä vasta, jos tarvitaan yleisesti nykyisiä kohtausraiteita pidempiä junia. Double-stack - vaunujen hyöty USA:ssa liittyy mantereen poikki kulkeviin kuljetuksiin, joissa käsittääkseni keskeisenä ongelmana on juuri kohtausraiteiden pituuden riittävyys.

Varmaankin double-stack-kuljetuksia helpommalla syntyisi ihan perusjärjestelmä konttien tehokkaaseen lastaukseen satamissa, säännöllisiin kuljetuksiin satamista sisämaan terminaaleihin ja niin edelleen. Kun olisi ensin toteuttaja sellaisellekin!

----------


## petteri

> Varmaankin double-stack-kuljetuksia helpommalla syntyisi ihan perusjärjestelmä konttien tehokkaaseen lastaukseen satamissa, säännöllisiin kuljetuksiin satamista sisämaan terminaaleihin ja niin edelleen. Kun olisi ensin toteuttaja sellaisellekin!


Tuollaiset järjestelmät toimisivat hyvin, jos Suomessa olisi kunnolla asutusta syvällä sisämaassa. Mutta nykyään yli 80 % suomalaisista asuu alle 200 km päässä lähimmästä kunnon satamasta. Sisämään käsittelypaikkoja satamien lisäksi on vaikea saada kannattavaksi, satamissahan on jo infra valmiina.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuollaiset järjestelmät toimisivat hyvin, jos Suomessa olisi kunnolla asutusta syvällä sisämaassa. Mutta nykyään yli 80 % suomalaisista asuu alle 200 km päässä lähimmästä kunnon satamasta. Sisämään käsittelypaikkoja satamien lisäksi on vaikea saada kannattavaksi, satamissahan on jo infra valmiina.


Meinaatko että esim. Pohjoismaiden suurimpaan sisämaakaupunkiin Tampereelle kuljettaisi kontteja junaa helpommin siten, että rakentaisi Kokemäenjokea pitkin riittäväkapasiteettisen kanavaverkoston konttilaivoja varten ja konttisataman vaikka Pirkkalan Naistenmatkaan?  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Meinaatko että esim. Pohjoismaiden suurimpaan sisämaakaupunkiin Tampereelle kuljettaisi kontteja junaa helpommin siten, että rakentaisi Kokemäenjokea pitkin riittäväkapasiteettisen kanavaverkoston konttilaivoja varten ja konttisataman vaikka Pirkkalan Naistenmatkaan?


Kontteja Tampereen seudulle kuljettaa helpoiten lastaamalla ne rekkaan Vuosaaren satamassa, jos koko junaa ei olen menossa saman pistoraiteen päähän. Matka on niin lyhyt. Ylimääräinen lastaaminen ja purkaminen vie noin lyhyellä etäisyydellä junamatkan hyödyn. 

Jos Vuosaaresta olisi Tampereelle matkaa vaikka 1000 kilometriä kontit kannattaisi varmaan laittaa ensin junaan ja jaella rekalla vasta Tampereella.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Petteri, merkillisen Helsinki-keskeinen ajattelu sinulla. Tampereen kannalta yhtä lähellä olevia merkittäviä satamia ovat mm. Rauma, Pori, Naantali ja Turku. Kaikilla niillä on omia etujaan ja sellaisia liikennetyyppejä, joita ei Vuosaaresta kulje. 

Rautatieliikenteen näkökulmasta hyvä kysymys toki on, että tuleeko n. 200 km matkalla edullisemmaksi kuormata kontit ja trailerit satamassa junaan ja viedä ne kombiterminaaliin vai kuljettaa ne rekalla jo satamasta. Ottaen huomioon, että rekkakuljetuksen pitäisi suomalaisilla työvoiman käyttösäännöillä maksaa noin 30 e / h + polttoaine ja huolto + yhdistelmän pääomakustannus, voisin kuvitella että VR yhtymää tehokkaampi toimija voisi tarjoata tällaisia rekkakuljetukseen verrattuna kilpailukykyiseen hintaan. Liikenne pitäisi toki suunnitella ja aikatauluttaa niin, että trailerit ja kontit lastataan junaan näpsäkästi suoraan laiturilta ja juna lähtee edelleen kilpailukykyisellä aikataululla. Kyse on toki tällöin kokonaisesta logistiikkajärjestelmästä, ei vain muutamasta vaunusta. Tällaisten junien yhteydessä voisi toki olla realistista kuljettaa myös vaunukuormalasteja tai junalautalla tulleita vaunuja.

Toki tosiasia on, että pääosa elinkeinotoiminnasta sijaitsee suurilla kaupunkiseuduilla, jolloin suurin potentiaali tällaisiin yhdistelmäkuljetuksiin on joko syvällä sisämaassa tai kaukana ao. satamista olevissa kaupunkiseuduissa. Esimerkiksi Oulu on toki satamakaupunki, mutta sen satamasta ei tarjota samoja laivayhteyksiä kuin muista satamista.

Yhtälöön vaikuttaa toki moni tekijä. Suomessa on esimerkiksi sallittu 60 t painavat rekat, joiden turvallinen liikennöinti liukkaalla kelillä on osin fysiikan lakien mukaan mahdotonta, jota VR yhtymän tytäryhtiö Transpoint kokeili Konginkankaalla vuonna 2004. Jos kuorma-autoyhdistelmien maksimi kokonaismassa alennettaisiin esimerkiksi 40-44 tonniin, yhtälö muuttuisi varsin paljon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Lisäksi täytyy muistaa että kotimaan liikenteen lisäksi junalautoilla olis potentiaalia hoitaa transitoliikenne Venäjän ja pohjoisen länsi-Euroopan välillä. nimenomaan matkat Suomen satamista Venäjän sisäosiin ovat niin pitkät että rautatiekuljetus tulee edulliseksi.

Muistan että 10-15 vuotta sitten tarjottiin kuljetusvaihtoehtona junakuljetuksia lännestä Venäjälle Suomen kautta. Sitä varten kehitettiin jopa tietojärjestelmäkokonaisuus jolla pystyttiin seuraamaan kuljetuksen etenemistä. Kehitettiin myös vaunuja jotka olivat telinvaihtokelpoisia ja joissa oli Venäjän liikenteeseen sopivat automaattikytkimet, ja niitä kävi vierailulla Suomessakin.

Sitä että miksi se liikenne kuivui kasaan, tai ei ottanut tulta ihmettelen. Oma käsitykseni on, että kun lautat vaihtoivat omistajaa, ensin Railship Finnlinesille ja sitten kun koko Silja Line -konserni myytiin Tallinkille alkoi alasajo. Olisi pitänyt myydä SeaWindin junalautat jollekin toiselle varustamolle jolla olisi ollut lukkarinrakkautta kehittää sitä, esim Scandlinesille joka omistaa Ruotsin ja Saksan ja Tanskan junalautat.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Yhtälöön vaikuttaa toki moni tekijä. Suomessa on esimerkiksi sallittu 60 t painavat rekat, joiden turvallinen liikennöinti liukkaalla kelillä on osin fysiikan lakien mukaan mahdotonta, jota VR yhtymän tytäryhtiö Transpoint kokeili Konginkankaalla vuonna 2004. Jos kuorma-autoyhdistelmien maksimi kokonaismassa alennettaisiin esimerkiksi 40-44 tonniin, yhtälö muuttuisi varsin paljon.


Kun sattuu yksi rekkakolari, rekat ovat vaarallisia ja niitä pitää pienentää. Henkilöautoillekin sattuu enemmän kolareita liukkaalla, miten ne estetään? Rekat liikkuvavat itse asiassa aika pienellä onnettomuusmäärällä.

Kielletäänkö autoilu talvella? Onko tietoa, parantaisiko rekkojen koon pienentäminen edes liikenneturvallisuutta? Kyllä 40 tonninkin rekka tekee pahaa jälkeä.

----------


## Mikle

> Yhtälöön vaikuttaa toki moni tekijä. Suomessa on esimerkiksi sallittu 60 t painavat rekat.


Niin eikös tämä ole hieman keinotekoinen argumentti. Onnettomuuksilla on aina hyvä ratsastaa. Tosin hmm onhan aihetta tyylikkäästi  keppihevosena käyttäen ratsastettu myös rautateitä käsittelevässä kirjassa :Smile:  
Mutta heitäpä joku uskottava vasta-argumentti sille, kun väitän ettei nuo 60 tonniset yhdistelmät erotu juuri mitenkään onnettomuustilastoissa jos verrataan matalampiin kokonaispainoihin.

Ja vielä. Raskas kalusto aiheuttaa onnettomuuksia todella vähän verrattuna ajettuihin kilometreihin sekä autojen lukumääräänkin. Niitä on kyllä onnettomuuksissa mukana ja yleensä ne päätyvät otsikoihin, koska massa valitettavasti puhuu jos jotain ikävää sattuu.

Tuon Konginkankaan jälkeen jotkut ehdottivat vakavissaan perävaunujen kieltämistä. Myös tuota kokonaispainojen alentamista on ehdotettu. Toki jos noiden asiantuntijatoiveiden mukaan raskaskalusto koostuisi vain 60m/h kulkevista nuppiautoista saattaisi sillä olla vaikutusta liikenneturvallisuuteen :Smile: 

Suomi on tunnetusti harvaan asuttu maa, jossa on pitkät etäisyydet. Jos yhdistelmät painaisivat sen max.40tonnia, tuntuisi vaikutus lähes kaikissa kustannuksissa alkaen aina elintarvikkeiden hinnoista, tuotantokustannuksissa ja vaikka missä. 
Rautatiekuljetuksilla on oma vahva potentiaalinsa verrattuna autoliikenteeseen riippumatta siitä, onko kumipyöräyhdistelmän kokonaispaino sen 60 tonnia tai kokonaispituus 25,25 tai jopa jokunen vuosi takaperin suunniteltu 28 metrinen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:22 ----------




> Lisäksi täytyy muistaa että kotimaan liikenteen lisäksi junalautoilla olis potentiaalia hoitaa transitoliikenne Venäjän ja pohjoisen länsi-Euroopan välillä. nimenomaan matkat Suomen satamista Venäjän sisäosiin ovat niin pitkät että rautatiekuljetus tulee edulliseksi.


Pitkillä kuljetusetäisyyksillä ja kunnon volyymeillä systeemillä voisi olla potentiaalia. Ei liity junalauttoihin, eikä sinällään myöskään Venäjälle suuntautuvaan liikenteeseenkään, mutta aina sillointällöinhän on kavailtu Venäjän läpi ajettaaa konttijunaa, joka kilpailisi Euroopan ja Kauko-Idän välisiä linjoja ajavien konttialusten kanssa. Nopeudella siinä olisikin hyvä kilpailuetu, koska aina on asiakkaita, joille kuljetuksen lyhyt kesto on tärkeä.

Valtamerillä liikkuvien konttialusten koko ja kuljetuskyky on kuitenkin kasvanut tässä sen 10 vuoden aikana taas sen verran, että siellä on rahtikustannuksia pystytty painamaan oikein ns.isän kädestä. Vielä vuonna 2000-2001 iso konttialus oli n.6500 TEUta (eli 6500 kpl 20 jalan konttia vastaavia nyssäköitä). Silloin muutamalla varustamolla oli suuret suunnitelmat jopa 10000TEU:n vetoisen aluksen rakentamisesta. No rakensivatkin niitä, mutta nykyään suurimmat, sattumoisin tanskalaisten operoimat alukset vetää jo yli 15000 TEU. Siinä alkaa yksikkökustannus pudota 10 vuoden takaisistakin lukemista aika reilusti ja silloinkin suuntaus konttikohtaisissa kustannuksissa oli ollut aluskoon ja konttiterminaalien vetokyvyn parannuttua laskeva jo monta vuotta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Nähdäkseni Konginkankaan onnettomuuden yhteydessä arvioitiin kyllä sitä, onko 60 t painavia rekkoja ylipäätään mahdollista kuljettaa turvallisesti talvikelillä.
En epäile, että voi olla, että raskaan liikenteen onnettomuuksia tapahtuu rajallisesti. Suuri osa raskaasta liikenteestä ei nykyisin kulje esimerkiksi kaupunkikeskustojen tai asuntoalueiden läpi vaan käyttää pääosalla matkaa päätieverkkoa, jota on varsin suurin investoinnein oleellisesti parannettu esimerkiksi viimeisten 20 vuoden aikana.

Korkeimman kokonaismassan alentaminen 60 tonnista 40-44 tonniin epäilemättä oleellisesti muuttaisi sitä pistettä, missä rautatierahti olisi maantiekuljetuksia edullisempaa.

Jos puhutaan pitkistä etäisyyksistä, niin on oikeasti hyvä kysyä, miksi Suomessa suositaan eri tavoin maantierahtia. Toki ymmärrän, että maantierahtiliikkeet, niiden ay-liike ja luotettavia ja nopeita kuljetuksia vaativa elinkeinoelämä ovat todella vahva lobby. Mutta silti: olisi hyvä pyrkiä siihen, että rautatierahti olisi nykyistä luotettavampi, nopeampi ja laajemmin käytettävissä oleva vaihtoehto.

En ole aikeissa unohtaa suuronnettomuuksia enkä niiden osasyitä. 
Jos VR yhtymä olisi kuljettanut raskaan paperirullakuorman Oulusta Helsinkiin rautateitse maantien sijaan, 23 ihmistä ei olisi kuollut.

Konginkankaan onnettomuus on ihan hyvä symboli Suomen rahtiliikennepolitiikan ongelmille. 

Sitä väheksymättä, että toki myös rautatieliikenteessä voi leväperäisen turvallisuuskulttuurin vuoksi tapahtua suuronnettomuuksia.

----------


## Mikle

> Nähdäkseni Konginkankaan onnettomuuden yhteydessä arvioitiin kyllä sitä, onko 60 t painavia rekkoja ylipäätään mahdollista kuljettaa turvallisesti talvikelillä.


Niin arvioitiinkin. Ja tutkimuksia asian suhteen on tehty toki aiemminkin.  Tuota onnettomuutta ennen asiasta keskusteltiin paljon muunmuassa silloin kun nuo 25-metriset moduuliyhdistelmät sallittiin. Asiaa toki kannattaa kysyä heiltä, jotka noita yhdistelmiä ajavat ja onneksi tuota kokemusta omaavia tutkijoita on ollutkin työssä mukana ettei mene pelkäksi työpöydän äärestä huuteluksi.

Itseasiassa Suomi ja Ruotsi ovat ton 60t painon suhteen Euroopassa aikamoisia poikkeuksia. Ja ruotsalaiset itseasiassa ovat kokeiluluontoisena projektina testanneet puuautokäytössä 30 metristä ja 90tonnista yhdistelmää, jonka kantavuus olisi 60 tonnia. Olkoonkin, että ainakin jossain vaiheessa sallittuja tuollaiselle yhdistelmälle oli ainoastaan määrätyt tiet. Turvallisuusmielessä toki yksittäisen yhdistelmän ohittaminen henkilöautolla pitkittyy, mutta yhdistelmiä liikkuu tiestöllä sitä vastoin vähemmän ja kustannustehokkaammin. Ruotsalaisten kuorma-autovalmistajien uudet isot vetäjät kyllä jaksaa tekniikan puolesta moisia kuormia kiskoa.




> Korkeimman kokonaismassan alentaminen 60 tonnista 40-44 tonniin epäilemättä oleellisesti muuttaisi sitä pistettä, missä rautatierahti olisi maantiekuljetuksia edullisempaa.
> Jos puhutaan pitkistä etäisyyksistä, niin on oikeasti hyvä kysyä, miksi Suomessa suositaan eri tavoin maantierahtia. Toki ymmärrän, että maantierahtiliikkeet, niiden ay-liike ja luotettavia ja nopeita kuljetuksia vaativa elinkeinoelämä ovat todella vahva lobby. Mutta silti: olisi hyvä pyrkiä siihen, että rautatierahti olisi nykyistä luotettavampi, nopeampi ja laajemmin käytettävissä oleva vaihtoehto.


Toki noin periaatteessa on selvää, että jos toisen kuljetusmuodon tuottavuutta vähennetään keinotekoisesti niin varmasti se alentaisikin tuota pistettä. Tosin kun kaikessa aina ajatellaan ympäristöä, niin on tutkittu myös sitä, että tuo rapia 40tonnin yhdistelmä käyttää suhteessa enemmän energiaa kuin 60tonninen. Jos molemmat on täydellä kuormalla. Suomalaisten maantierahdin suosiminen "epäreiluine" kokonaispainoineen koskee kyllä myös Ruotsia, kuten ylempänä mainitsin, ei se ole siis mikään täkäläinen erityisolosuhde.
Siitä olen samaa mieltä, että rautateille mahtuisi enemmänkin rahtia. Luotettavaa se tosin nähdäkseni on jo nykyään, mutta nopeutta ja laajuutta varmaan voisi kehittää. Mutta ei se ole länsimaissa oikea tie, että toista kuljetusmuotoa väkisin kehitetään ja toisessa saavutettuja parannuksia kiellettäisiin.



> En ole aikeissa unohtaa suuronnettomuuksia enkä niiden osasyitä. 
> Jos VR yhtymä olisi kuljettanut raskaan paperirullakuorman Oulusta Helsinkiin rautateitse maantien sijaan, 23 ihmistä ei olisi kuollut.


Ei onnettomuuksia pidäkään unohtaa jo yksistään siksi, että niistä ja niiden syistä voidaan oppia ja siten mahdollisesti välttää vastaavia seurauksia.

Tottakai jos tuota paperirulla-autoa ei olisi ollut liikenteessä tai jos vaikkapa sen kuljettaja olisi ollut tupakkimiehiä ja poltellut sätkää ylimääräisen minuutin ennen liikkeellelähtöä niin eihän sitä onnettomuutta olisi juuri tuossa sattunut samaan aikaan kun bussi tuli vastaan.
Saman logiikan mukaan myös vuonna 1994 sattunut autolautta Estonian onnettomuus tai ainakin ihmisuhrit olisi vältetty, jos nuo ihmiset olisi lennätetty lentokoneella laivan sijaan. Ja miten moni lento-onnettomuus olisi jäänyt tapahtumatta, jos mannertenvälinen liikenne tehtäisiin edelleen pelkästään laivoilla? Tämä nyt näin hieman hassutellen todettuna :Cool: 

Kuljettajalle sattui haastavassa tilanteessa ja olosuhteessa virhe, se oli sen onnettomuuden syy. Erittäin huono sattuma oli, että vastaan tuli bussi juuri sillä "nanosekunnilla". Inhimillisiä eli ihmisen toiminnasta johtuvia virheitä valitettavasti sattuu tulevaisuudessakin vaikka toki niiden poistamiseen täytyisi tekniikan ja muiden menetelmien avulla pystyä puuttumaan ja minimoimaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ei kyse kokonaismassan alentamisessa 60 tonnista 40 tai 44 tonniin olisi "keinotekoisesta" vaan turvallisuusarvioon perustuvasta politiikan muutoksesta. Tässä toki on kyse siitä, että Suomen ja Ruotsin logistiikkajärjestelmä on muusta EU:sta poikkeava. Kokonaispäästöt voivat rekkojen pienentämisellä alentua, jos se johtaa siirtymään kestävämpiin kuljetusmuotoihin. Konginkankaan case on sinänsä tutkittu, ja yhdistelmän paino ei ollut ainoa ongelma, joskin merkittävä sellainen.

Konginkankaan tapauksen tekee irvokkaaksi se, että rahtia kuljetti nimenomaan tuolloin vielä monopolin rautateiden tavaraliikenteeseen omannut yhtiö. Se kuvaa myös sitä vinoumaa, joka VR yhtymän logistiikkajärjestelmässä on.

Estonian tapaukseen rinnastus ontuu. Laivaliikenne 28.9.1994 Itämeren olosuhteissa oli toki riskialtista, mutta ei itsessään hengenvaarallista. Estonian (ent. Viking Sally) uppoamiseen vaikutti tutkimusten mukaan varsin ratkaisevasti ko. laivan v. 1980 tehdyt konstruktiovirheet, joiden seurauksena visiirin irtoaminen johti myös lastausportin aukeamiseen, ja asiaa ei ollut komentosillalta mahdollista havaita. Laivaliikenne ei siis sinällään ollut se riski, vaan kelvottoman laivan käyttäminen siihen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toki noin periaatteessa on selvää, että jos toisen kuljetusmuodon tuottavuutta vähennetään keinotekoisesti niin varmasti se alentaisikin tuota pistettä.


Missä menee tämä keinotekoisuuden raja?

Jos katsotaan, mitä kuorma-autoala itse haaveilee, se haluaa asfaltoida ratapenkat ja ryhtyä ajamaan niillä kumipyöräjunia. Niistä sanotaan, että ne ovat turvallisia, koska niillä ajetaan vain näillä ratapenkoista tehdyillä erikoisteillä. Mitä tämä on oikeasti? Sitä, että rautatieliikenteen tekninen ratkaisu kiskon ja teräspyörän käytöstä halutaan vaihtaa asfalttiin ja kumipyörään. Joka on huonompi ratkaisu, koska kantavuus, kuluminen ja kustannukset ovat heikommat kuin teräsratkaisussa. Puhumattakaan talviolosuhteista. Mutta tällä muutoksella on se olennainen merkitys, että Antti Autoilijan yhden miehen kuljetusyritys pääsee tällä konstilla rautateille.

Eli eiköhän ole aika lailla keinotekoista ylläpitää teräskiskorataverkolla yhden yhtiön monopolia ja sen haittoja kun samalla ollaan valmiit siihen, että hunommalla asfalttirautatieratkaisulla sallitaan normaali markkinatalous. Eli rautatierahdin käytännössä edelleen jatkuvalla monopolilla suositaan keinotekoisesti maantierahtia.

Jos siis näistä kenotekoisuuksista halutaan eroon, VR-Yhtymän omistajaohjauksen on kansantalouden menestyksen vahinkojen välttämisen nimissä pantava yhtiönsä toimimaan siten, että se kaikella tavalla edistää avoimien rautatierahtimarkkinoiden syntymistä. Tässä on juuri nyt hyvä sauma siihen: Sen sijaan, että VR-Yhtymä tuhoaa jälleen kerran tuotannontekijöitä ja markkinoita, se pitää panna tarjoamaan ne muiden käyttöön, kun itseä ei kiinnosta.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Tässä toki on kyse siitä, että Suomen ja Ruotsin logistiikkajärjestelmä on muusta EU:sta poikkeava. Kokonaispäästöt voivat rekkojen pienentämisellä alentua, jos se johtaa siirtymään kestävämpiin kuljetusmuotoihin.


Tämä muutos vaatisikin sitten jo jonkinmoisen komentotalouden.?  
Kuten olen todennutkin, on minustakin toivottavaa nähdä rautatierahtiliikennettä kehitettävän. Mutta kannattaako pyöriä pyörittää sen takia toiseen suuntaan ja aiheuttaa samalla haittaa koko kahden maan elinkeinoelämälle?




> Konginkankaan tapauksen tekee irvokkaaksi se,


Ei tuo fakta tee mielestäni yhtään irvokkaammaksi jo sinänsä ikävää onnettomuutta. 
No joo, onhan tuota kuormuriliikennettä ollut vuosikaudet junafirmoilla muuallakin Euroopassa. Siellä on näitä monopolijunafirmoja ja ei-monopolijunafirmoja autoillaan motareita kuluttamassa. Mitä sitten? Tarpeen mukaan sopivin kulkumuoto lienee ollut sielläkin ideana.
Ja onhan Vrkin jo virastoaikaan liikennöinyt kuormureita. 




> Estonian tapaukseen rinnastus ontuu.


Jos se ontuu, niin ei ainakaan enempää kuin tuo selitys Konginkankaasta :Cool: 




> Laivaliikenne ei siis sinällään ollut se riski, vaan kelvottoman laivan käyttäminen siihen.


OTK:han tuota tutki ja varmasti pitää rakenteen osalta kutinsa. Alushan oli yli 10 vuotta liikennöinyt suomalaisvoimin, mutta kylläkin hieman suojaisemmilla reiteillä. Kyllä sielläkin kovia kelejä oli ollut ja ilmeisesti myös ongelmia keulaportin kanssa. Kuitenkin Estonia oli tunnettu myös siitä, että se oli "aina" aikataulussa ja onnettomuusyönäkin se ohitti Hesasta Tukholmaan matkanneet Vikingin ja Siljan alukset. Ne olivat tarkoituksella pudottaneet kovan kelin takia nopeuttaan. En yleensä pidä jälkiviisastelua hyvänä, mutta tässä on kyllä helppo ymmärtää suomalaisalusten päätös. Kun pienikin nopeuden pudotus vähentää hieman esim.juuri keulaan kohdistuvaa rasitusta kovassa aallokossa. Avainsanat: turvallisuuskulttuuri, merimiestaito.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:15 ----------




> Jos katsotaan, mitä kuorma-autoala itse haaveilee,


Eiköhän kyseessä ole kohtuullisen pieni porukka joka kumipyöräalalla tuota ratapenkkaväylä-tuubaa pitää fiksuna ja realistisena. On noita tosiaan saanut jostain julkaisuista lukea.
Rautateillä ei tunnetusti ole enää rahtipuolella monopolia ja tulevaisuus näyttää miten homma etenee. Ei ne operaattorit varmaan kuitenkaan tuosta noin polkaise toimintaa käyntiin.

Mutta muuten näitä samoja asioita on vatvottu tässä(kin) ketjussa jo senverran, että jätän kaikkien helpotukseksi jutun tähän. On tässä palstatilaa jo käytettykin ja junalauttakin jäi monen kommentin päähän.  :Smile: Tosin se ainokainen junalauttahan on ollut myynnissäkin jo pitkään.

----------


## SD202

> OTK:han tuota tutki ja varmasti pitää rakenteen osalta kutinsa. Alushan oli yli 10 vuotta liikennöinyt suomalaisvoimin, mutta kylläkin hieman suojaisemmilla reiteillä. Kyllä sielläkin kovia kelejä oli ollut ja ilmeisesti myös ongelmia keulaportin kanssa. Kuitenkin Estonia oli tunnettu myös siitä, että se oli "aina" aikataulussa ja onnettomuusyönäkin se ohitti Hesasta Tukholmaan matkanneet Vikingin ja Siljan alukset. Ne olivat tarkoituksella pudottaneet kovan kelin takia nopeuttaan. En yleensä pidä jälkiviisastelua hyvänä, mutta tässä on kyllä helppo ymmärtää suomalaisalusten päätös. Kun pienikin nopeuden pudotus vähentää hieman esim.juuri keulaan kohdistuvaa rasitusta kovassa aallokossa. Avainsanat: turvallisuuskulttuuri, merimiestaito.


Juuri näin. Tulin vajaa vuosi sitten Silja Europalla Tukholmasta Helsinkiin(*) kovassa syysmyrskyssä. Jo Tukholmasta lähdön jälkeen illalla laivan henkilökunta uumoili, ettei Helsinkiin saavuta aikataulun mukaisesti. Oikeassa olivat. Aamu valkeni ja laivalla kuulutettiin, että Helsinkiin saavutaan noin kaksi tuntia aikataulusta myöhässä. Vaikka lautta kulki hiljennettyä vauhtia, niin silti aallokko keinutti laivaa varsin paljon. Noh, Helsinkiin päästiin lopulta ja huomasin että kilpailevan varustamon Viking Gabriella oli jo satamassa. Miksi näin? Silja Europassa on keulavisiiri, jota Viking Gabriellassa taas ei ole. Ehkäpä sen takia Gabriella oli kulkenut suht'koht' normaalia matkanopeuttaan myrskystä huolimatta.
Parempi päästä perille myöhässä kuin ei päästä perille ollenkaan - pätee myös junaliikenteeseen. Estonian kohtalo lienee kaikkien muistissa?
(*) Silja Serenade tai Symphony taisi olla vuosihuollossa telakalla, jonka vuoksi Europa oli poikkeuksellisesti Helsingin -linjalla.
(anteeksi, että meni ohi aiheen...)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Komentotalous-kommenttiin: tietääkseni ne maat, joissa rekkojen paino on rajoitettu 40-44 tonniin, eivät ole komentotalouksia. 
Varmasti niissäkin rekkarahtarit ja elinkeinoelämä haluaisivat 60 tonnin rekkoja.

Onnettomuuksilla spekulointi voitaisiin kyllä päättää tähän.

Konginkankaan raportti

Estonian osalta faktat löytyvät tutkintataportista.
http://www.onnettomuustutkinta.fi/Et...enne/MVEstonia

Johtopäätöksistä ilmenee, että onnettomuus aiheutui keskeiseltä osin laivan konstruktiosta, ei valitusta nopeudesta eikä yleisemmin varustamon turvallisuuskulttuurista tai merimiestaidon puutteesta. Tutkintalautakunnan arvion mukaan laiva ei ollut kohdannut vastaavaa vasta-aallokkoa aiemmin, jolloin konstruktion virheellisyys ei ollut aiemmin aiheuttanut onnettomuutta. Viittaukset nopeuteen viittaavat siihen, että jos miehistö olisi havainnut visiirin ja portin hajoamisen aikaisemmin, onnettomuuden seurauksia olisi ehkä voitu lieventää, ei siihen, että nopeus itsessään olisi aiheuttanut onnettomuuden. 

Johtopäätökset

Suomalaisesta merimiestaidosta ja turvallisuuskulttuurista v. 1994 lienee sopiva esimerkki Sally Albatrossin uppoaminen. Siinä vältettiin tuurilla henkilövahingot. Sally Albatross-tapaus 4.3.1994

----------


## Mikle

Taidan olla veltto persoona, kun väitteestäni huolimatta en pysty lopettamaan tähänkään ketjuun vastaamista. Esitän paheksumiseni ja paheksun esiintymistäni. Otan kuitenkin aikalisän.. Aihehan oli alunperin junalautta, joten palataan vähän niinkuin juurille. :Cool: 




> Parempi päästä perille myöhässä kuin ei päästä perille ollenkaan - pätee myös junaliikenteeseen.


Kyllä se näin on ja pitääkin olla. Ja noilla ruotsinlaivoilla (tai suomenlaivoilla, mistäpäin asiaa nyt tarkasteleekaan) on korkea turvallisuuskulttuuri. Ja varustamot ovat omaaloitteisesti turvallisuutta kehittäneet. Toki havereita, kuten Albatrossille, on sattunut. Mutta taas siihen nähden, miten paljon noita vuoroja ajaa, turvallisuustaso on korkea. 
Mutta lieneekö tuon Siljan tapauksessa tekemistä asialla sen kanssa, että Europalla on varsin suuri tuulipinta-ala kokoonsa nähden ja sen takia huomioivat varmimman päälle aluksensa ominaisuuksia? 
Europalla muuten ei ole visiirimallista keulaporttia kuten ei tosiaan Gabriellallakaan :Frown: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:08 ----------




> että nopeus itsessään olisi aiheuttanut onnettomuuden.


Estonian tapaustahan ympäröi vaikka minkälaiset tarinat milloin mistäkin hurjasta teoriasta vailla totuuspohjaa. Tuo nopeus on kylläkin semmoinen asia, johon liittyy varsin paljon spekulointia ja varsin yleisesti "aikalaiset" muistavat ja sen täsmällisyyden.

Loppukaneetti ed.viestistä uudestaan :Biggrin:  
Mutta muuten näitä samoja asioita on vatvottu tässä(kin) ketjussa jo senverran, että jätän kaikkien helpotukseksi jutun tähän. On tässä palstatilaa jo käytettykin ja junalauttakin jäi monen kommentin päähän. Tosin se ainokainen junalauttahan on ollut myynnissäkin jo pitkään.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Estonian osalta tosiaan kiertää erilaisia hurjia tarinoita, jotka ovat vailla totuuspohjaa. 
Onnettomuuden tutkintaraportti on looginen, ymmärrettävä eikä siinä ole merkittäviä aukkoja. 
Pääsyy on selvillä, eikä se ole aluksen miehistön ja varustamon merimiestaito tai turvallisuuskulttuuri vaan viallisesti suunniteltu ja rakennettu laiva.

----------


## Kaid

Estonian tapauksessa on myös mielenkiintoista muistaa se yksityiskohta, että rakentajatelakka oli tietoinen rakenteen vieallisuudesta ja haki aikoinaan laivalle rajoitettua sertifikaatiota, jonka mukaan sillä ei olisi saanut ajaa avomerellä. Jostain syystä luokittajaviranomainen ei kuitenkaan mitään erityisrajoitteita alukselle asettanut.




> Mutta lieneekö tuon Siljan tapauksessa tekemistä asialla sen kanssa, että Europalla on varsin suuri tuulipinta-ala kokoonsa nähden ja sen takia huomioivat varmimman päälle aluksensa ominaisuuksia? 
> Europalla muuten ei ole visiirimallista keulaporttia kuten ei tosiaan Gabriellallakaan


Tässäpä olikin se kaikkein tärkein asia, eli Silja Europassa ja Gabriellassa on molemmissa turvallisempi perhosportti. Lisäksi jos oikein muistan, niin juuri tuolla kyseisellä korvauskeikalla Europalla oli ongelmia keulapotkureiden kanssa, kun itse kävin ottamassa laivasto tuolloin kuvia niin se tuli satamaan hinaajien avustamana.

----------


## JE

Pelkäänpä, että nykyinen junalauttaliikenne luonteensa ja volyymiensa puolesta itsessään ei ole kovin suuri menetys liikenteellisesti. Liikennemäärät ovat olleet vähäisiä ja laskeneet, ja VR:stä riippumatta Tallinkin, laivan omistajan, kiinnostus koko liikenteen tulevaisuutta kohtaan lienee ollut kauniisti sanottuna epämääräinen.

VR:n aloitteesta syntynyt päätös junalauttapalvelun lakkauttamisesta on silti erittäin vahingollinen, kun asiaa katsotaan laajemmasta näkökulmasta: olennaisinta ei tässä tapauksessa ole junalautalla kulkeneiden marginaalisten liikennevirtojen kohtalo, vaan se, ettei liikennettä aidosti ja oikeasti ole kehitetty. Linjan mahdollisuuksiin ei yksinkertaisesti ole uskottu siinä määrin kuin olisi ollut perusteltua.

Erityisen harmillisena pidän, että Torniossa ja Haaparannassa kokeiltuja raideleveydenvaihtolaitteita ei koskaan saatu vakiinnutettua käyttöön. Talviongelmia niihin ilmeisesti liittyi, mutta junalautta sijaitsee Torniosta satoja kilometrejä etelään, ja investointihalukkaammat operaattorit olisivat saattaneet olla valmiita sijoittamaan laitteiston esimerkiksi katettuun halliin lumelta suojaan, jolloin sen toimintavarmuutta olisi voitu parantaa. Lisäksi uskon, että raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistojen käytön taloudellisuudesta on vaikea saada järkevää kokonaiskuvaa niin kauan kun käyttöä harjoitellaan parilla vaunulla ilman varmuutta toiminnan jatkumisesta.

Itse junalautta-asiassa on sanottava, että ihan jo Tallinkin asenteesta johtuen kyse on viime vuodet pohjimmiltaan ollut sellaisen palvelun tekohengityksestä, joka on jo ollut uhanalainen. Sellaisessa tilanteessa systeemille lienee ollut jokseenkin täydellisen mahdotonta hankkia uusia asiakkaita. Aiheellista on myös muistaa, että Tallinkilla ei ole junalauttamonopolia eikä VR:llä tavaraliikenteen raidemonopolia Suomessa. Esimerkiksi Scandlines ja DB olisivat voineet laittaa pystyyn kilpailevan palvelun, mutta tätä ei ole tapahtunut. DB, jonka tiedetään investoineen terminaaliin Turussa, olisi voinut melko vähällä vaivalla aloittaa rautatieliikenteen Suomessa: normaaliraideraiteistolle Turkuun olisi voinut siirtää muutaman järjestelyveturin Saksasta, ja DB:llä makaa yhä muutama 1520 mm sekä keskus- että sivupuskimin varustettu 1520 mm raideleveyden järjestelyveturi Mukranissa vailla käyttöä, kaiken järjen mukaan jokseenkin Suomi-kelpoisina, joten ainoaksi oikeaksi vetokalustoinvestoinniksi olisi jäänyt jonkinmoinen määrä linjavetureita - tuskin ylivoimaista DB:n kokoiselle firmalle. Mitään ei kuitenkaan ole tapahtunut.

Torniossa käsittääkseni on sentään edelleen mahdollisuus telinvaihtoon nosturin avulla. Ne marginaalisen vähäiset asiakkaat, joiden on saatava tavaransa Suomesta Keski-Eurooppaan tai päinvastoin junassa ja vieläpä samassa vaunussa, joutuvat/saavat tästedes kuljettaa tavaransa Tornion kautta kiertäen. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa kemikaalikuljetuksia ja korkeintaan aivan satunnaisesti mitään muita kuljetuksia. Se jos mikä käy hyvin esimerkiksi siitä, että rautateiden tavaraliikenteeseen suhtaudutaan vähän niin kuin huumausaineisiin: ymmärretään, ettei ilmiötä koskaan saada kokonaan kitkettyä pois, mutta vaikutusvaltaiset voimat tekevät kyllä todellakin parhaansa.

Tavaraliikenteen alennustila kertoo ylipäänsä haluttomuudesta, muidenkin kuin VR:n, investoida alaan. VR olisi voinut nähdä tilanteen siten, että markkinajohtajana heillä on mahdollisuus menestyä, mutta nyt yhtiö lienee päättänyt, ettei rautateiden tavaraliikenne enää kuulu heidän ydinliiketoimintaansa. Jos väitteet jopa 150 prosentin hinnankorotuksista ja viiden vaunun säännöstä pitävät paikkansa, käytännössä se tarkoittaa ettei VR halua kuljettaa Suomessa enää juuri mitään, onhan rautatierahdin kustannustaso Suomessa jo ennestään ollut ongelmallisen korkea. Pelkään, että olemme kohta samassa tilanteessa kuin Norja: valtiollisen rautatieyhtiön NSB:n hallussa on huomattava osa maan rautatietavaraliikenteestä, vaikka yhtiö ei suostu ajamaan muita kuin konttijunia ja volyymiltään suurehkoja vakiintuneita ns. systeemijunia. On aivan turha nimittäin edes kuvitella, että VR voisi pitää tällaisen politiikanmuutoksen tapahtuessa kovinkaan merkittävää osaa rahtiasiakkaistaan. Kuten Norjaan, myös Suomeen kyllä ilmaantuu muutama yksityinen puuhastelija. Toivon todella, että Suomessa niiltä löytyy enemmän kunnianhimoa kuin Norjassa on löytynyt.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

JE: Tiedot ovat mielenkiintoisia. Haluaisin lisätietoa noista Mukranin vetureista. Lisäksi olisi hyvä saada lisätietoa Scandlinesin aluksista. Laitapa linkkejä!

----------


## JE

Mukranin vetureista on tällä foorumilla ollut puhetta aiemminkin: kyse on siis Itä-Saksan rautateiden DR:n leveäraiteisiksi muuttamista järjestelyvetureista, joita tarvittiin Mukranin satamaan Rügenin saarelle suuri määrä 1986 junalauttaliikenteen alkaessa Mukranin ja Klaipedan, siis silloisissa oloissa DDR:n ja Neuvostoliiton välillä. Solidaarisuus-liikkeen vuoksi Puolaa ei pidetty sen enempää Moskovassa kuin Itä-Berliinissäkään enää täysin "luotettavana" kauttakulkumaana, joten junalautan poliittinen merkitys oli huomattava, ja terminaalin Mukranissa oli oltava sen mukainen. Junalauttaliikennettä Liettuaan ja nyttemmin käsittääkseni myös Kaliningradin alueelle harjoitetaan Mukranista edelleen. DB on ulkoistanut Mukranin vaihtotyöt yksityiselle operaattorille, jolle on siirtynyt myös käytössä olevat leveäraideveturit. DB:n kirjoilla on kuitenkin kolme sellaista veturia samasta sarjasta, joille ei ole tarvetta Mukranissa, ja jotka eivät siksi myöskään kuuluneet Mukranin järjestelytöiden ulkoistussopimuksen piiriin.

Englanninkielinen wikipedia ei valitettavasti näitä vetureita tunne, saksankielinen kylläkin. Veturityyppi on siis 347, ominaisuuksiltaan veturit ovat pitkälle VR:n poistettujen Dv11/15/16-kytkintankovetureiden kaltaisia.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DBAG-Baureihe_347
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...20090726203851

Scandlines on suurehko saksalaisvarustamo, jonka yhteistyöllä DB:n kanssa on pitkä historia. Yhtiö on vastuussa Saksan kaikista 1435 mm raideleveyden junalauttayhteyksistä (Puttgardenista, Rostockista ja Sassnitzista):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandlines

----------


## Kaid

Scandlinesista lisättäköön (tai oikeastaan tarkennettakoon), että yhtiö on alkujaan muodostettu 1990-luvun alussa DSB:n ja SJ:n lauttadivisioonien yhteenliittymäksi, johon liittyi myöhemmin mukaan myös Deutsche Fährgesellschaft Ostsee eli Saksan valtionrautateiden entinen lauttadivisioona. SJ:n tytäryhtiö SweFerry puolestaan myi osuutensa 2000-luvulla.

Scandlinesilla on myös liikennettä Suomeen, yhtiö liikennöi kahdella (ei-juna)lautalla Hangon ja Rostockin väliä.

_Muokkaus._ Lisättäköön vielä, että Scandlinesille on rakenteilla kaksi uutta alusta, jotka tulevat valmistumaan ensi keväänä ja korvaamaan kaksi Scandlinesin nykyistä junalauttaa (Prins Joachim ja Kronprins Frederik) Gedser-Rostock -linjalla. Prins Joachimin ja Kronprins Frederikin vapautuessa Scandlinesilla olisi siis ainakin teoriassa kapasitettia, jolla aloittaa junalauttaliikenne Suomeen jo ensi vuonna jos yhtiöllä olisi tähän kiinnostusta. Tai tietysti millä tahansa muullakin lauttaoperaattorilla, jolla olisi varaa ostaa jompi kumpi tai molemmat Scandlinesin korvattavista aluksista.

----------


## JE

Hyvä huomio. Mitenköhän on, onko Hangossa junalauttaterminaali Railshipin jäljiltä vielä olemassa? Miten ikinä onkin, Scandlinesilla luulisi olevan edellytyksiä junalauttalinjaan joko Saksasta tai Ruotsista Suomeen. Vähintään tämä on mahdollista alusten kierrätyksellä, koska tosiaan ainakin nuo Gedserin - Rostockin linjan lautat ovat junalauttoja, vaikka junalauttalinjasta ei kyse olekaan.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> _Muokkaus._ Lisättäköön vielä, että Scandlinesille on rakenteilla kaksi uutta alusta, jotka tulevat valmistumaan ensi keväänä ja korvaamaan kaksi Scandlinesin nykyistä junalauttaa (Prins Joachim ja Kronprins Frederik) Gedser-Rostock -linjalla. Prins Joachimin ja Kronprins Frederikin vapautuessa Scandlinesilla olisi siis ainakin teoriassa kapasitettia, jolla aloittaa junalauttaliikenne Suomeen jo ensi vuonna jos yhtiöllä olisi tähän kiinnostusta. Tai tietysti millä tahansa muullakin lauttaoperaattorilla, jolla olisi varaa ostaa jompi kumpi tai molemmat Scandlinesin korvattavista aluksista.


Frederik ja Joachim ovat kapasiteetiltaan hyvin vaatimattomia ja ikääntyneitä päivälauttoja. Kuorma-autoja mahtuu vain noin 700 kaistametrin verran, kun taas nykyisiin Hanko-Rostock -linjan laivoihin mahtuu yli 2 km. Finnlinesin Finnstar sisarineen ottaa rekkoja yli kaksinkertaisen määrän Scandlinesin vanhoihin rollareihin nähden. Hyttejä kuskeille ei noissa junalautoissa ole koskaan ollutkaan. Lauttojen sijoittaminen Suomen ja Saksan välille ei siis toisi merkittävästi lisää kapasiteettia muun kuin junanvaunujen suhteen.

Voitaisiinhan junalauttoja ajaa nykyisen kuvion ohella rekkojen, perävaunujen ja matkustajien kulkiessa omia reittejään, mutta laivan ajaminen parin junanvaunun takia Itämeren päästä päähän olisi ympäristön kannalta todella surullista, ja taloudellisestikaan ei tässä liikenteessä liene mitään järkeä.

----------


## SD202

> Tässäpä olikin se kaikkein tärkein asia, eli Silja Europassa ja Gabriellassa on molemmissa turvallisempi perhosportti. Lisäksi jos oikein muistan, niin juuri tuolla kyseisellä korvauskeikalla Europalla oli ongelmia keulapotkureiden kanssa, kun itse kävin ottamassa laivasto tuolloin kuvia niin se tuli satamaan hinaajien avustamana.


Kiitokset Miklelle ja Kaidille tarkennuksista koskien Viking Gabriellan ja Silja Europan keulan rakenteita.  :Smile:  Kyllähän tuolloin Helsingin päässä oli m/s Europan kokoon nähden pikkiriikkisiä hinaajia avittamassa turvallista satamaan rantautumista.

Vielä Scandlinesin lauttakalustoon liittyen: noin 45 minuuttia kestävällä Puttgarden - Rödby -välillä näyttää liikennöivän kolme lauttaa eli Prins Richard, Deutschland ja Schleswig-Holstein. Muistan matkustaneeni ICE-junamatkaan liittyen ainakin kahdella ensiksi mainitulla, mutta olettaisin noiden lauttojen olevan keskenään hyvinkin identtisiä? Valmistusvuosi näyttää ainakin jokaisella lautalla olevan 1997: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandlines
Eli noissa kaikissa kolmessa on kiskot autokannella, jotta 605-sarjan dieselmoottorijunan kyytiin ottaminen on mahdollista. Ilmeisesti jokainen noista lautoista kuitenkin joutuu vuorollaan ottamaan junakalustoa sisäänsä, vaikka ICE-junia taitaakin kulkea vain neljän tunnin välein suuntaansa. :Wink: 

Mutta joo...Tuo junalauttayhteys olisi kai tarkoitus korvata vuonna 2018 silta-/tunnelirakennelmalla:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puttgarden

----------


## Kaid

> Frederik ja Joachim ovat kapasiteetiltaan hyvin vaatimattomia ja ikääntyneitä päivälauttoja. Kuorma-autoja mahtuu vain noin 700 kaistametrin verran, kun taas nykyisiin Hanko-Rostock -linjan laivoihin mahtuu yli 2 km. Finnlinesin Finnstar sisarineen ottaa rekkoja yli kaksinkertaisen määrän Scandlinesin vanhoihin rollareihin nähden. Hyttejä kuskeille ei noissa junalautoissa ole koskaan ollutkaan. Lauttojen sijoittaminen Suomen ja Saksan välille ei siis toisi merkittävästi lisää kapasiteettia muun kuin junanvaunujen suhteen.


Ajattelin itseasiassa noita kahta Suomen ja Ruotsin väliseen liikenteeseen, johon ne sopisivat paremmin (vaikkakaan eivät siihenkään mitenkään erityisen mainiosti), mutta en toki tätä mitenkään aiempaan viestiini auki kirjoittanut.

----------


## antti

Mä olen jo vuosia ihmetellyt, että miksi Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä ylipäätänsä pitää olla junalauttoja. Tällainen maallikko olettaa, että jommassakummassa päässä pitää junavaunun lasti kumminkin vaihtaa vaunusta toiseen. Tuntuisi paremmalta viedä pelkkä lasti (kontti tai jotain muuta) meren yli eikä painavia junavaunuja turhaan. Olen nähnyt, että kontin kuormaus junavaunusta laivaan käy aika näppärästi nykytekniikalla. On ihan eri asia kuljettaa junavaunuja Ruotsista Saksaan, kun raideleveys on sama molemmin puolin.

----------


## JE

Mutta eihän lastia ole vuosikymmeniin vaihdettu vaunusta toiseen. Ainoastaan vaunun telit on vaihdettu Turussa. Ja juuri siinä tämä menetys onkin: aiemmin tavaran sai kuljetettua Suomesta läntiseen Eurooppaan yhdessä ja samassa vaunussa, mutta ensi vuonna se on mahdollista vain Tornion kautta kiertäen.

----------


## Kaid

> Mä olen jo vuosia ihmetellyt, että miksi Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä ylipäätänsä pitää olla junalauttoja. Tällainen maallikko olettaa, että jommassakummassa päässä pitää junavaunun lasti kumminkin vaihtaa vaunusta toiseen. Tuntuisi paremmalta viedä pelkkä lasti (kontti tai jotain muuta) meren yli eikä painavia junavaunuja turhaan. Olen nähnyt, että kontin kuormaus junavaunusta laivaan käy aika näppärästi nykytekniikalla.


Yhden kontin siirtäminen junasta laivaan sujuu näppärästi. Mutta entäs, jos lasti ei olekaan konteissa? Tai kun kontteja on isompi määrä? Laivan purkaminen ja lastaaminen ilman omilla pyörillä kulkevaa rahtia on tuskastuttavan hidasta - juuri tämän vuoksi ro-ro lautat ovat niin suuressa suosiossa erityisesti verrattain lyhyillä reiteillä. Rekka vie valtavasti hukkatilaa verrattuna pelkän kontin kuljettamiseen, mutta koska rekkojen lastaaminen ja purkaminen laivan kyydistä sujuu huomattavasti nopeammin kuin pelkkien konttien lastaaminen ja purkaminen, on kannattavampaa ottaa rekat suoraan kyytiin. Sama logiikka pätee junanvaunuihin - vaikka vaunuissa olisi eri raideleveys eri maissa, on silti lastaamisen kannalta nopeampaa kuljettaa vaunut kokonaan kuin pelkkä niiden lasti. Ongelma on kuitenkin siinä, että junan vaatima hukkatila suhteessa rekkaan on huomattavasti suurempi (tai näin minulle on kerrottu) ja junanvaunujen kuljettaminen tulee näinollen kalliimmaksi.

Sinällään jos junasta laivaan ja uudestaan junaan siirtokuormattavia kontteja olisi vain suhteellisen vähän (lue: niin monta, että ne ehditään lastata ja purkaa puolessa tunnissa Turku-Tukholma -liikenteen tapauksessa), olisi sinällään mahdollista rakentaa laivoihin erillinen avoin konttikansi, josta kontit voitaisiin nostaa suoraan junanvaunuille ja uudet vaunuilta laivaan. Tämä tosin vaatisi sitten kokonaan uuden laivan rakentamista ja uudistuksia satamiin, joista kyseisenlaista alusta liikennöitäisiin.




> Mutta eihän lastia ole vuosikymmeniin vaihdettu vaunusta toiseen. Ainoastaan vaunun telit on vaihdettu Turussa.


Vaan juuri tätä asiaa käsittelevässä TS:n artikkelissa (skannaus täällä erään Maritimeforumin käyttäjän ansiosta) junalauttayhteyden merkittävä käyttäjä Schenken oli vast'ikään erikseen rakentanut Yurun logistiikkakeskukseensa uuden raidejärjestelyn juuri vaunusta toiseen tavaran siirtämisen helpottamiseksi. Ihan merkityksettömästä toiminnasta ei siis voi olla.

----------


## Count

> Yhden kontin siirtäminen junasta laivaan sujuu näppärästi. Mutta entäs, jos lasti ei olekaan konteissa? Tai kun kontteja on isompi määrä?


Silloin stuffataan. Eli otetaan lasti vastaan vientiterminaaliin jossa se siirretään (sisätiloissa) vaunusta konttiin. Tämä on arkipäivää esim. Vuosaaren satamassa johon tulee melko paljon vientiin menevää puutavaraa ja paperia. Vuosaaressa vientiterminaalit V9 ja V15 nielaisevat kumpikin 20 vaunua kerrallaan ja V15:ssä on 25 kontituspaikkaa joihin kuhunkin mahtuu kaksi 20ft tai yksi 40/45ft kontti. (Vastaavasti lastin purkamista konteista tms. pienempiin yksiköihin kutsutaan strippaukseksi  :Cool:  ) 
Mikä on tässä tapauksessa sitten isompi määrä kontteja? 




> Rekka vie valtavasti hukkatilaa verrattuna pelkän kontin kuljettamiseen, mutta koska rekkojen lastaaminen ja purkaminen laivan kyydistä sujuu huomattavasti nopeammin kuin pelkkien konttien lastaaminen ja purkaminen, on kannattavampaa ottaa rekat suoraan kyytiin. Sama logiikka pätee junanvaunuihin - vaikka vaunuissa olisi eri raideleveys eri maissa, on silti lastaamisen kannalta nopeampaa kuljettaa vaunut kokonaan kuin pelkkä niiden lasti. Ongelma on kuitenkin siinä, että junan vaatima hukkatila suhteessa rekkaan on huomattavasti suurempi (tai näin minulle on kerrottu) ja junanvaunujen kuljettaminen tulee näinollen kalliimmaksi.


Tavallaan juu, tavallaan ei. Laivoissa kulkevassa kumipyörärahdissa ei useimmiten ole veturia mukana, vaan pelkkä irtoperä tuodaan satamaan josta se vedetään laivaan ja määränpäässä laivasta ulos, jonka jälkeen joku rekkaveturi sen käy noukkimassa mukaansa loppumatkaa varten. Joten hukkatilaa ei synny ihan siinä mittakaavassa mitä voisi kuvitella jos ajattelee yhden perävaunun kylkiäisenä kulkevan aina myös vetoauton. Junanvaunussa taas hukkaa syntyy lastinkuljetuksen kannalta tarpeettomien vehkeitten mukanakuljettamisesta sekä siitä, että  käytännössä tila pitää suunnitella maksimikuormaulottuman mukaan vaikka sitä harvemmin tai koskaan edes tarvittaisiin. Lauttaliikenteen ratkaisu konttia isompien esineitten ja bulkkitavaran kuljettamiseen on lauttavaunu, jolla tilankäyttöä saadaan tehostettua näppärästi.






> Sinällään jos junasta laivaan ja uudestaan junaan siirtokuormattavia kontteja olisi vain suhteellisen vähän (lue: niin monta, että ne ehditään lastata ja purkaa puolessa tunnissa Turku-Tukholma -liikenteen tapauksessa), olisi sinällään mahdollista rakentaa laivoihin erillinen avoin konttikansi, josta kontit voitaisiin nostaa suoraan junanvaunuille ja uudet vaunuilta laivaan. Tämä tosin vaatisi sitten kokonaan uuden laivan rakentamista ja uudistuksia satamiin, joista kyseisenlaista alusta liikennöitäisiin.


Avoimiahan nuo konttilaivat ovat jo nyt joten ei siinä mitään kummallisuuksia tarvittaisi. Se taas ei nähdäkseni ole mahdollista että kontit voisi purkaa laivasta suoraan junaan, koska konttinosturilla tavaraa saadaan laivasta ulos siihen tahtiin ettei junan kaltaista värkkiä saataisi sijoiteltua oikeaan kohtaan tarpeellisella nopeudella ja tarkkuudella. Modernit nosturit tuovat kaksi konttia kerrallaan ja hommassa ei kauaa nokka tuhise jos nosturia ei tarvitse sivusuunnassa siirtää. Vuosaaressa oleville isoille sinisille luvataan kapasiteetiksi 50 konttia tunnissa ja laivan koosta riippuen yhtä laivaa voi purkaa useammalla nosturilla samanaikaisesti. Raiteitten olemassaolo heti nosturien takana laiturilla loisi melkoisen estevaikutuksen sataman muulle toiminnalle, koska juna estäisi laiturille ajamisen melko tehokkaasti millään vehkeellä päätyjä lukuunottamatta - ja vielä kun ottaa huomioon kuinka pitkä junan täytyy olla pystyäkseen ottamaan kyytiin kaikki kontit kun Suomessa ei voi pinota kahta päällekäin... Helpompaa ja nopeampaa on toimia kuten tavallista ja kuskata kontit välivarastoon odottamaan jatkotoimenpiteitä.

----------


## JE

> Vaan juuri tätä asiaa käsittelevässä TS:n artikkelissa (skannaus täällä erään Maritimeforumin käyttäjän ansiosta) junalauttayhteyden merkittävä käyttäjä Schenken oli vast'ikään erikseen rakentanut Yurun logistiikkakeskukseensa uuden raidejärjestelyn juuri vaunusta toiseen tavaran siirtämisen helpottamiseksi. Ihan merkityksettömästä toiminnasta ei siis voi olla.


Tuo DB Schenkerin terminaali tosiaan jotenkin minulta unohtui. Mutta ei muuta itse asiaa - yleensä Turussa on vaihdettu vain telit ja akselit, vaikka siirtokuormaustakin tosiaan siis harjoitetaan. Torniossa tilanne on täsmälleen toisin päin, enimmäkseen harjoitetaan siirtokuormausta mutta myös telinvaihto onnistuu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...Joten hukkatilaa ei synny ihan siinä mittakaavassa mitä voisi kuvitella jos ajattelee yhden perävaunun kylkiäisenä kulkevan aina myös vetoauton. Junanvaunussa taas hukkaa syntyy lastinkuljetuksen kannalta tarpeettomien vehkeitten mukanakuljettamisesta sekä siitä, että  käytännössä tila pitää suunnitella maksimikuormaulottuman mukaan vaikka sitä harvemmin tai koskaan edes tarvittaisiin. Lauttaliikenteen ratkaisu konttia isompien esineitten ja bulkkitavaran kuljettamiseen on lauttavaunu, jolla tilankäyttöä saadaan tehostettua näppärästi.


Mitäs ylimääräisiä vehkeitä junanvaunussa on enemmän kuin rekan perävaunussa? Molemmissa on runko, seinät, katto ja pyörät. Tai ne voivat olla avonaisia. Molempia varten pitää olla kuormaulottuman mukainen tila, ei se ole mitenkään junanvaunun erityishaitta. Vai rutistetaanko rekkoja laivalla ehkä litteimmiksi?

Lisäksi lasket tässä nyt kuormatilojen lastaustehokkuutta, et rahdin lastauksen tehokkuutta. Kontteja voidaan pinota vieri viereen ja päällekkäin. Tehokkaammin kuin rekan periä ja junanvaunuja. Mutta se ei kerro mitään siitä, miten paljon tyhjää kulkee kontin sisällä. Kontilla on myös sallittu kantavuus kuten trailereilla ja vaunuilla. Raskaalla tavaralla kantavuus tulee vastaan niin, että tilavuudessa voi olla 90 % tyhjää.

Avoin konttilava ei ole kuin korkeuden puolesta parempi kuin avotraileri tai avovaunu. Konttilavoja ei voi pinota päällekkäin. Ehkä päällimäiseksi, mutta ei kuvasi mukaista Ro-Ro -lavaa, joka on eri asia kuin konttilava. Konttilava on kontin pohja ilman seiniä ja kattoa, mutta siinä ovat kontin lukitusreiät.

En myöskään ymmärrä selostustasi siitä, ettei laiturilla laivan vieressä voi olla nostureiden ulottuvilla raidetta. Niitä on ollut satamissa kohta pari sataa vuotta, jotta on voitu nostaa rahtia suoraan laivan ja junavaunujen välillä. Siellä niitä on raiteita Vuosaaressakin laitureilla. Se on ihan selvä, että laiva tyhjenee ja täyttyy konteista kaikkein nopeimmin, kun kontteja lätkitään vain asfalttikentälle. Silloin optimoidaan varustamon aikaa, mutta ei rahdin kulkuaikaa.




> Helpompaa ja nopeampaa on toimia kuten tavallista ja kuskata kontit välivarastoon odottamaan jatkotoimenpiteitä.


Junalautan ja trailereita nuppeineen kuljettavan Ro-Ro -aluksen hyöty on kyky palvella nopeata kuljetusta. Eivät matkustajalautoilla kulkevat nupilliset rekat siellä ole typeryydestä ja ymmärtämättömyydestä. Sellainen rekka tai junalautalla tullut junavaunu on jo kaukana satamasta tai Suomessa jopa perillä silloin, kun huolinnassa ryhdytään vasta miettimään, millä konstilla ja milloin ne asfalttikentän kontit saadaan liikkeelle.

Ei kaikella tavaralla ole kiire, mutta jollain on. Nopea ja luotettava rahti on joillain aloilla kilpailutekijä. Suomessa on vain sellainen palvelemattomuuskulttuurin asenne, että yhden tuotteen pitää kelvata kaikille, ja vielä vähän kalliimmalla kuin räätälöidyn erikoistuotteen hinta. Se vain on meidän teollisuutemme tuho. Me häviämme ikuisesti ja kaikessa halvan pääoman ja työvoiman maille bulkin tuotannossa. Räätälöinti on meidän kilpailumahdollisuutemme, mutta kovin harva sitä näyttää ymmärtävän.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo DB Schenkerin terminaali tosiaan jotenkin minulta unohtui. Mutta ei muuta itse asiaa - yleensä Turussa on vaihdettu vain telit ja akselit, vaikka siirtokuormaustakin tosiaan siis harjoitetaan. Torniossa tilanne on täsmälleen toisin päin, enimmäkseen harjoitetaan siirtokuormausta mutta myös telinvaihto onnistuu.


Turussa on harjoitettu siirtokuormausta lähinnä Venäjälle meneviä tai sieltä tulevia kuljetuksia varten, koka venäläiset vaunut eivät ole telinvaihtokelpoisia ja liian isoja muutenkin lännen rataverkolle, ja taas ruotsalais-suomalaisissa vaunuissa jotka ovat telinvaihtokelpoisia ei ole automaattikytkintä eivätkä ole muutenkaan hyväksytty Venäjän liikenteeseen. Jotain tuotekehitystä yhteisen vaunutyypin aikaansaamiseksi yritettiin harrastaa 1990-2000 luvun taiteessa, silloin kun Torniossa kokeiltiin akelinsäätölaitetta, mutta kokeiluksi taisivat jäädä. 

Haave "päästä junalla Eurooppaan" voivat ehkä kuitenkin toteutua jossain vaiheessa jos Slovakia ja Itävalta rakentavat leveäraiteisen rautatien Ukrainan rajalta Wieniin.

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Tuo on varmasti totta. Mitäköhän muuten nyt kuuluu suunnitelmille siirtää Turusta entinen Railshipin telinvaihtohalli Tornioon? Sitä tiedän joskus aiemmin kaavaillun, mutta onkohan suunnitelma jo haudattu?

Samaten minua mietityttää, että onko todella niin, että normaaliraiteiselle rataverkolle ei venäläisvaunuilla ole asiaa? Turussa tai Torniossa niille ei tehdä telinvaihtoja, se on selvä, mutta mietinkin nyt tilannetta laajemmin. Eli, ovatko telinvaihtolaitteet esimerkiksi Puolan ja Valko-Venäjän rajalla vain matkustajaliikennettä varten? Saksan Mukranista Liettuaan ja Venäjälle kulkee edelleen junalautta, samoin liikenne Keski-Euroopan ja Venäjän välillä Puolan halki on huomattavaa. Siirtokuormataanko siis kaikki todella? Selvää toki on, että jos telinvaihto onnistuisikin, venäläisstandardin mukaisille vaunuille mahdollisia rataosia olisi Keski-Euroopassa vain rajallisesti. Käsittääkseni ainakin osuus Brestistä Puolan halki Berliiniin on rakennettu venäläiselle ulottumalle. Toisaalta jos on niin, että raideleveysrajan ylittävät vain henkilövaunut, se tietysti selittäisi nykyiset leveäraideradat syvälle Puolaan ja Slovakiaan. Wienin rataa on kai ajateltu jatkoksi Slovakian Kosiceen jo ulottuvalle leveäraideradalle, mutta ainakin jossakin vaiheessa Slovakia tuntui projektiin kovin haluttomalta. Se voi tietysti muuttua, ellei siirtokuormausta helpompia ratkaisuja todella ole/löydy.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli, ovatko telinvaihtolaitteet esimerkiksi Puolan ja Valko-Venäjän rajalla vain matkustajaliikennettä varten? Saksan Mukranista Liettuaan ja Venäjälle kulkee edelleen junalautta, samoin liikenne Keski-Euroopan ja Venäjän välillä Puolan halki on huomattavaa. Siirtokuormataanko siis kaikki todella? Selvää toki on, että jos telinvaihto onnistuisikin, venäläisstandardin mukaisille vaunuille mahdollisia rataosia olisi Keski-Euroopassa vain rajallisesti. Käsittääkseni ainakin osuus Brestistä Puolan halki Berliiniin on rakennettu venäläiselle ulottumalle. Toisaalta jos on niin, että raideleveysrajan ylittävät vain henkilövaunut, se tietysti selittäisi nykyiset leveäraideradat syvälle Puolaan ja Slovakiaan. Wienin rataa on kai ajateltu jatkoksi Slovakian Kosiceen jo ulottuvalle leveäraideradalle, mutta ainakin jossakin vaiheessa Slovakia tuntui projektiin kovin haluttomalta. Se voi tietysti muuttua, ellei siirtokuormausta helpompia ratkaisuja todella ole/löydy.


Silloin kun DDR ja Varsovan Litto oli vielä olemassa ajettiin neuvostoarmeijan sotilaskuljetukset  venäläisellä tavaravaunukalustolla perille asti niin pitkälle kuin pääsi. Ilmeisesti aika iso osa DDR:n radoista oli venäläiselle kuormaulottumalle sopivia. Näin itse kun matkustin junalla v 1990 Berliinin ja Dresdenin välillä ikkunasta sotilastukikohdan jonka ratapihalla seisoi venäläisiä tavaravaunuja. Myös Prahaan kulki siihen aikaan Ukrainan kautta venäläinen matkustajajuna jonka vaunusto oli perinteistä laajaprofiilimallia. Varsovan kautta kulkevassa venäläisjunassa taisi olla vain länsimaisen ahtaamman  kuormaulottuman vaunuja.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Todettakoon yleisesti Euroopan junaliikenteestä, että kuormaulottumat vaihtelevat maittain ja laajin mahdollinen liikenne tarkoittaa kaluston mitoittamista pienimmän profiilin mukaisesti. Venäläisen kaluston kuormaulottuma on suurimmasta päästä, joten ongelmana ei ole raideleveys vaan vaunujen koko.

Länsimaisten tavaravaunujen lähettäminen Venäjän puolelle olisi toki mahdollista, sillä mahtuvathan pienet vaunut isoon profiiliin. Mutta arvelen, etteivät lännen vaunut kestä Venäjällä. Sikäläinen vaihtotyökäytäntö on sen verran raskasotteista. Tietenkin on mahdollista tehdä yhdysliikennevaunuja, joitten rakenne kestää jarruttamattomat vaunujen heitot, kuten venäläisten vaunujen rakenne näyttää kestävän.

Aiemmin oli ongelmana vaunujen katoaminen. Sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt, tämä puoli on nykyään kunnossa.

Antero

----------


## Count

> Mitäs ylimääräisiä vehkeitä junanvaunussa on enemmän kuin rekan perävaunussa? Molemmissa on runko, seinät, katto ja pyörät. Tai ne voivat olla avonaisia. Molempia varten pitää olla kuormaulottuman mukainen tila, ei se ole mitenkään junanvaunun erityishaitta. Vai rutistetaanko rekkoja laivalla ehkä litteimmiksi?


Ei rutisteta, mutta junanvaunuissa on kaikkia puskimia ja kytkimiä joilla ei ole mitään tekemistä lastinkuljetuksen kanssa mutta jotka vievät silti tehokasta pinta-alaa raidemetrien(kaistametrien) muodossa. Lastikannet ovat pyörillään olevaa irtoperää korkeampia (tietenkin laivasta riippuen), joten lauttavaunussa saadaan kulkemaan samalla pinta-alalla korkeampi kuorma eikä painonkaan kanssa tule heti rajat vastaan.




> Raskaalla tavaralla kantavuus tulee vastaan niin, että tilavuudessa voi olla 90 % tyhjää.


Tämä kantavuuden ja tilavuuden suhde ei sitten muka päde yhtälailla junanvaunuun? Itse en ihan keksi mitään sellaista lastia joka mahtuisi konttiin mutta ei painonsa vuoksi olisi järkevää siinä kuljettaa. Myönnän, ettei minulla ole juurikaan käsitystä siitä, mikä on yhden junanvaunun maksimikuorman paino.




> Avoin konttilava ei ole kuin korkeuden puolesta parempi kuin avotraileri tai avovaunu. Konttilavoja ei voi pinota päällekkäin. Ehkä päällimäiseksi, mutta ei kuvasi mukaista Ro-Ro -lavaa, joka on eri asia kuin konttilava. Konttilava on kontin pohja ilman seiniä ja kattoa, mutta siinä ovat kontin lukitusreiät.


Mistä ihmeestä sinä nuo konttilavat tähän keskusteluun vedit mukaan? Pätemisentarpeesta?




> En myöskään ymmärrä selostustasi siitä, ettei laiturilla laivan vieressä voi olla nostureiden ulottuvilla raidetta. Niitä on ollut satamissa kohta pari sataa vuotta, jotta on voitu nostaa rahtia suoraan laivan ja junavaunujen välillä. Siellä niitä on raiteita Vuosaaressakin laitureilla. Se on ihan selvä, että laiva tyhjenee ja täyttyy konteista kaikkein nopeimmin, kun kontteja lätkitään vain asfalttikentälle. Silloin optimoidaan varustamon aikaa, mutta ei rahdin kulkuaikaa.


Käypä huviksesi katsomassa kuinka kaukana nosturista ne raiteet ovat ja mihin asti nosturi kykenee konttinsa siirtämään. Jätit lisäksi kokonaan huomiotta junan asemointiin kuuluvan ajan. Vai kuinka ketteräksi kuvittelet konttinosturin? Lisäksi yhteen junanvaunuun mahtuu vain yksi pitkä kontti, tuplanostojen mahdollisuus jäisi nosturilla täysin hyödyntämättä. Se nyt vaan on nopeampaa hoitaa kontit ulos laivasta vehkeellä joka on siihen suunniteltu ja optimoitu, ja hoitaa konttien siirtely edelleen vehkeillä jotka on siihen suunniteltu ja optimoitu. Ei se sen kummallisempaa ole.




> Sellainen rekka tai junalautalla tullut junavaunu on jo kaukana satamasta tai Suomessa jopa perillä silloin, kun huolinnassa ryhdytään vasta miettimään, millä konstilla ja milloin ne asfalttikentän kontit saadaan liikkeelle.


Huomaa kyllä että sinulla ei ole asiasta mitään muuta kokemusta kuin vahva mutu. Siellä niitä puukenkärahtareita on konttiruotojensa kanssa polttamassa tupakkaa ketjussa odottamassa että saisivat lastin päälleen ja portista ulos eikä sillä ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa miten se lasti laivasta ulos tulee. Irtoperän purkamisessa kestää ihan yhtälailla eikä se sieltä laivasta itsekseen ulos aja.




> Ei kaikella tavaralla ole kiire, mutta jollain on. Nopea ja luotettava rahti on joillain aloilla kilpailutekijä. Suomessa on vain sellainen palvelemattomuuskulttuurin asenne, että yhden tuotteen pitää kelvata kaikille, ja vielä vähän kalliimmalla kuin räätälöidyn erikoistuotteen hinta. Se vain on meidän teollisuutemme tuho. Me häviämme ikuisesti ja kaikessa halvan pääoman ja työvoiman maille bulkin tuotannossa. Räätälöinti on meidän kilpailumahdollisuutemme, mutta kovin harva sitä näyttää ymmärtävän.


Kysynkö toimitusjohtajalta kiinnostaako häntä palaveri kanssasi? Minä voin tarjota pullat.

----------


## tlajunen

> Lisäksi yhteen junanvaunuun mahtuu vain yksi pitkä kontti, tuplanostojen mahdollisuus jäisi nosturilla täysin hyödyntämättä.


Mahtuu kaksi. Esim. VR:n vaunujen Sdggnqss-w ja Sdggqss-w kuormausalan pituus on 24,88 metriä. Niitä tosin käytetään nykyään vain "rekkajunissa", mutta pidän täysin mahdollisena modifioida tai uudisrakentaa kahden 40 jalan kontin vetävä vaunu... ellei sellaista jo ole tehtykin... Ja ainakin yksi kuva löytyi: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Azj0TLmGrk...t3+(Large).jpg

Muihin viestisi väitteisiin en ota kantaa, vaikka viestisi sävyn vuoksi tekisikin mieli yrittää kumota muitakin kohtia.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei rutisteta, mutta junanvaunuissa on kaikkia puskimia ja kytkimiä joilla ei ole mitään tekemistä lastinkuljetuksen kanssa mutta jotka vievät silti tehokasta pinta-alaa raidemetrien(kaistametrien) muodossa. Lastikannet ovat pyörillään olevaa irtoperää korkeampia (tietenkin laivasta riippuen), joten lauttavaunussa saadaan kulkemaan samalla pinta-alalla korkeampi kuorma eikä painonkaan kanssa tule heti rajat vastaan.


Tunnen jonkin verran rautatiekaluston rakennetta, joten ei tarvitse opettaa minulle, mikä on puskin ja mikä kytkin. Sen sijaan minulle tulee sinusta sellainen kuva, ettet oikein ymmärrä, ettei kuljetusasiakasta kiinnosta se, miten tehokkaasti varustamosi käyttää laivaansa, vaan miten tehokkaasti rahti tulee perille. Voin tulla juttelemaan toimitusjohtajasi kanssa, jos hänkään ei ymmärrä, ketä palvellaan, asiakasta vai laivan kapteenia.




> Mistä ihmeestä sinä nuo konttilavat tähän keskusteluun vedit mukaan? Pätemisentarpeesta?


Etköhän sinä ihan itse ollut kuvittanut viestisi. Niitä lauttavaunuja ei pakata yhtä tiheään kuin kontteja. Niitä ei myöskään lastata ja pureta yhtä tehokkaasti kuin kontteja. Eli toisin kuin annoit viestissäsi ymmärtää. On niissä korkeudessa enemmän tilaa kuin trailerissa tai junanvaunussa kun ovat samalla kannella. Mutta nopeammin lähtee laivasta sekä juna että rekka nuppeineen. Ne kun tulevat kaikki kiltisti jonossa kerralla, mutta nuo lauttavaunut ja yksinäiset trailerit pitää noukkia sieltä yksitellen vetomestareilla vai miksi niitä nykyään nimitetään.

Ihan kokemusperäisenä esimerkkinä, kun on tullut matkustetuksi jonkun kerran Turun ja Tukholman väliä junalautalla, että junakansi oli tyhjä jo ennen kuin autokannelta pääsivät ekat autot satamaan. Niin että jos kapteenillakin on kiirus laivansa kanssa ja laituriaika kallista, parhaat bonukset se junalautalla saa.




> Huomaa kyllä että sinulla ei ole asiasta mitään muuta kokemusta kuin vahva mutu. Siellä niitä puukenkärahtareita on konttiruotojensa kanssa polttamassa tupakkaa ketjussa odottamassa että saisivat lastin päälleen ja portista ulos eikä sillä ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa miten se lasti laivasta ulos tulee. Irtoperän purkamisessa kestää ihan yhtälailla eikä se sieltä laivasta itsekseen ulos aja.


Tarkoitat, että se muutaman päällekkäisen kontin nostava nosturi purkaa sen pinon kerralla odottavaan kuorma-autoon, mutta se ei voi purkaa sitä junanvaunuun? Ymmärsin, että olet satamassa töissä. Ettei sinulle tarvitse opettaa, että junanvaunutkin ovat ketjussa odottamassa saadakseen kuormaa päälleen. Eli miten se nyt on, purkaako se konttinosturi laivasta suoraan autoon tai vaunuun vai ei?

Minä kun olen varmaan liian tyhmä, kun luulen, että ihan samalla tavalla pitää kontti nostaa, pannaan se sitten auton tai junanvaunun kuormaksi. Ja siellä satamassa sekä auto että vaunu voivat olla ihan samassa paikassa. Molemmissa on pyörät ja niiden ansiosta niitä voi liikuttaa jopa kiinteästi laituriin pultattuun nosturiin nähden. Sekin asia on keksitty jo yli sata vuotta sitten.

Noin yhteenvetona, en epäile hetkeäkään, etteikö hitaalla konttiliikenteellä olisi suurin markkinaosuus merirahdissa. Merenkulku on aika hidasta matkantekoa, joten paatti seilaa päiviä tai viikkoja, niin eihän siinä tunnit satamassa enää ratkaise. Kapteeni tietenkin optimoi laivansa aikaa ja rahdin määrää, eikä sitä kiinosta se, kauanko kontit viettää aikaa laiturilla. Mutta kumpaa hyvänsä itse palveletkin, mikä hinku sinulla on kieltää se, että on asiakkaita, joille aika on tärkeä ja he haluavat siitä myös jotain maksaa. Miten on niin vaikea antaa toisten palvella eri tavalla kuin mitä itse teet? Jos sinun hidas ja ehkä painon tai tilavuuden rajoittama konttirahtisi ei jollekin asiakkaalle käy, niin ei se tule sinun asiakkaaksesi sillä, että selität, miten asiakas on väärässä, kun sun palvelusi ei sille kelpaa.

Tässä keskusteltiin Turun junalauttaliikenteestä. Sillä on etunsa Vuosaaren konttirahtiin nähden. Jos junalauttaliikenne loppuu, loppuu myös se teollisuus tai muu liiketoiminta, jolle junarahti on välttämätön. Siinä asiassa ei auta yhtään kehua miten kontteja pakataan tiuhaan, kun niissä ei ole pyöriä eikä moottoreita. Junalauttaliikenteen lopettaminen ei ole mikään hyöty vaan vahinko, joka yksipuolistaa ja vähentää Suomen kilpailukykyä, tuomatta mitään etua edes Vuosaaren sataman konttiliikenteelle.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mutta kumpaa hyvänsä itse palveletkin, mikä hinku sinulla on kieltää se, että on asiakkaita, joille aika on tärkeä ja he haluavat siitä myös jotain maksaa. Miten on niin vaikea antaa toisten palvella eri tavalla kuin mitä itse teet? Jos sinun hidas ja ehkä painon tai tilavuuden rajoittama konttirahtisi ei jollekin asiakkaalle käy, niin ei se tule sinun asiakkaaksesi sillä, että selität, miten asiakas on väärässä, kun sun palvelusi ei sille kelpaa.


Junarahdilla ei ole yleensä nopeusetua traileriliikenteeseen nähden, vaan trailerit liikkuvat nopeammin. Traileri lähtee hyvin nopeasti satamasta liikkeelle tai liikkuu satamaan, jos niin sovitaan. Lisäksi traileri voidaan toimittaa suoraan perille riippumatta onko ko. paikkaan raidetta vai ei.  Jossain tilanteissa junakuljetuksissa on kyllä hintaetuja erityisesti raskaiden lastien käsittelyssä.




> Tässä keskusteltiin Turun junalauttaliikenteestä. Sillä on etunsa Vuosaaren konttirahtiin nähden. Jos junalauttaliikenne loppuu, loppuu myös se teollisuus tai muu liiketoiminta, jolle junarahti on välttämätön. Siinä asiassa ei auta yhtään kehua miten kontteja pakataan tiuhaan, kun niissä ei ole pyöriä eikä moottoreita. Junalauttaliikenteen lopettaminen ei ole mikään hyöty vaan vahinko, joka yksipuolistaa ja vähentää Suomen kilpailukykyä, tuomatta mitään etua edes Vuosaaren sataman konttiliikenteelle.


Onko olemassa teollisuutta tai liiketoimintaa, joka tarvitsee välttämättä junalauttarahtia. Kysynnästä päätellen ei merkittävästi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko olemassa teollisuutta tai liiketoimintaa, joka tarvitsee välttämättä junalauttarahtia. Kysynnästä päätellen ei merkittävästi.


On olemassa tuhansien vuosittaisten vaunukuormien edestä. Jos se ei ole merkittävää esim. Vuosaaren satamalle, niin mitä sitten. Kysymys on siitä, että se on merkittävää junalauttaa käyttävälle asiakkaalle. Asiakaslähtöisyys tuntuu olevan kovin kovin vaikea aihe.

Antero

----------


## 738

Keskustelussa on nyt unohdettu yksi aika oleellinen seikka, sillä liikennettä harjoitettiin pitkään tappiollisella sopimuksella, ja se olikin vaakalaudalla jo vuonna 2007, jolloin lauttaliikenteestä vastaavan Tallink Siljan johtaja totesi asiasta näin:

"Hänen mukaansa yhteistyö VR:n kanssa on myös vaakalaudalla, sillä junien kuljetuksesta saa vähemmän rahaa kuin rekkojen kuljetuksesta, vaikka junat vievät enemmän tilaa. Toiminta on siksi taloudellisesti tappiollista.
- Me olemme yksityinen yritys, ja emme voi harjoittaa hyväntekeväisyyttä, Pant huomauttaa."
http://www.ts.fi/arkisto/haku.aspx?t...0,0:0:492463,0

Tämän jälkeen uusi varustamon kannalta parempi sopimus saatiin kuitenkin aikaiseksi, ja samalla Tallink Silja vetäytyi liikenteen vaunuja operoineen SeaRailin omistajuudesta:
http://www.maritimeforum.fi/index.ph...97145#msg97145

Nyt tehty päätös viitanneekin siihen, ettei liikenne ollut kannattavaa enää sen jälkeen, kun vaunuja kuskaavalle varustamolle jouduttiinkin alkaa maksamaan markkinahintoja vastaavaa korvausta palvelusta. Junalauttaliikenne noin yleisestikin ottaen on auringonlaskun tuote maailman lauttaliikenteessä, jossa monet junalautat ovat saaneet väistyä pelkkiä kumipyöräkulkuneuvoja kuljettavien lauttojen tieltä. Poikkeuksena lähinnä joku Kaspianmeri, jonne on viime vuosinakin taidettu jokunen uusikin junalautta tilata...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Junalauttaliikenne noin yleisestikin ottaen on auringonlaskun tuote maailman lauttaliikenteessä, jossa monet junalautat ovat saaneet väistyä pelkkiä kumipyöräkulkuneuvoja kuljettavien lauttojen tieltä. Poikkeuksena lähinnä joku Kaspianmeri, jonne on viime vuosinakin taidettu jokunen uusikin junalautta tilata...


En sanoisi ihan niin. Merkitys on toki vähentynyt reiteillä joissa silta tai tunneliyhteys lähitienoilla vie pidemmän korren kuten Tanskan salmien kohdalla joka heijastuu myös Ruotsin-Saksan väliseen suoraan liikenteeseen, mutta Suomen junalauttaliikenteen lopettaminen johtuu siitä että liiknne ei ollut koskaan, jos ei ota huomioon lyhytaikaista Naantali-Tukholma reittiä, valtionrautateiden operoimaa vaan yksityisten varustamojen ja vaunuvuokrausyhtiöiden, eli on ollut liikaa välikäsiä, kuljetusasiakirjojen laatiminen on ollut hankalaa ja aikaavievää esim Venäjän liikenteenkin kuljetuksiin verrattuna ja kaikki osapuolet ovat osanneet laittaa lisää hintaa palveluistaan, jonka takia kuljetusmuoto ei ole rekkojen kilpailutilanteen takia enää kannattanut. 

Suomen huoltovarmuutta ajtellen junalauttaliikenteen kopettaminen kokonaan on huono juttu. Jonain päivänä öljy tulee taas  niin kalliiksi että juna on taas rekkoja edullisempi, ainakin osalle tavaraa. 

Suomen koko teollisuusrakenne kärsi 1900-1950-lukujen ajan siitä että Suomelta puuttui rautatieyhteys länteen, kannattavia tuotteita viedä ulkomaille olivat vain painavat ja tilaa vievät puutavaratuotteet ja metalliteollisuuden puolivalmisteet jotka soveltuivat parhaiten laivoila kuljetettaviksi ja joiden kuljetuksilla ei ollut kiirettä. Ruotsilla, Norjalla ja Tanskalla oli huomattava etumatka Suomeen verrattuna koska niistä maista pystyi lähettämään kulutus- ja arvotavaroita suorina junakuljetuksina Eurooppaan ja tuoda sieltä mm tuoreita hedelmiä aj muita elintarvikkeita. Myös turismi ja liikesuhteiden hoito Skandinavian ja keski-Euroopan välillä oli paljon vilkkaampaa Suomeen verrattuna koska Ranskasta, Saksasta, Benelux-maista ja jopa Italiasta asti kulki suoria matkustajajunia Skandinavian maiden tärkeimpiin kaupunkeihin, mutta ei Suomeen. 

Vasta autolauttojen ja rekkaliikenteen yleistyminen ja konttien ilmaantuminen ja suihkumatkustajakoneiden tulo 1960-luvulla mahdollisti sen että Suomen ulkomaankaupan rakenne monipuolistui ja matkailusta tuli koko kansan herkkua, Mutta mahdollisen öljykriisin seurauksena suomalaiset voivat joutua kokemaan uudestaan 1900-luvun alkuvuosikymmeninten ankeuden.

t. Rainer

----------


## 738

> Suomen huoltovarmuutta ajtellen junalauttaliikenteen kopettaminen kokonaan on huono juttu. Jonain päivänä öljy tulee taas  niin kalliiksi että juna on taas rekkoja edullisempi, ainakin osalle tavaraa. 
> 
> Vasta autolauttojen ja rekkaliikenteen yleistyminen ja konttien ilmaantuminen ja suihkumatkustajakoneiden tulo 1960-luvulla mahdollisti sen että Suomen ulkomaankaupan rakenne monipuolistui ja matkailusta tuli koko kansan herkkua, Mutta mahdollisen öljykriisin seurauksena suomalaiset voivat joutua kokemaan uudestaan 1900-luvun alkuvuosikymmeninten ankeuden.


Yksi teknisenkin ikänsä puolesta tiensä päähän tullut pienehkö m/s Sea Wind tuskin Suomea tässä tilanteessa pelastaisi pienellä kapasiteetillään. Sea Windin kanssa vastaavan kokoiseen kontti- tai rorolaivaan mahtuu junavaunuihin verrattuna moninkertainen määrä tiiviimmin lastattavissa olevia kontteja ja trailereita, joten öljykriisin koittaessa todennäköisesti näiden kuljettaminen meritse lisääntyisi tieliikenteen kustannuksella, ja perillä laivan määränpäässä ne varmasti jatkaisivat matkaansa rauta- eikä maanteitä pitkin.

----------


## Kaid

> Tunnen jonkin verran rautatiekaluston rakennetta, joten ei tarvitse opettaa minulle, mikä on puskin ja mikä kytkin. Sen sijaan minulle tulee sinusta sellainen kuva, ettet oikein ymmärrä, ettei kuljetusasiakasta kiinnosta se, miten tehokkaasti varustamosi käyttää laivaansa, vaan miten tehokkaasti rahti tulee perille. Voin tulla juttelemaan toimitusjohtajasi kanssa, jos hänkään ei ymmärrä, ketä palvellaan, asiakasta vai laivan kapteenia.


Tiedän sinun oelvan fiksu mies, mutta tässä asiassa tunnut katsovan asiaa tahallasi liian kapeasta näkövinkkelistä. Kyllä kuljetuasiakastakin kiinnostaa kuinka tehokkaasti varustamo käyttää laivaansa, koska mitä tehokkaammin laiva on täytetty, sitä enemmän lastia kulkee samoilla kustannuksilla, mikä tarkoittaa kuljetusasiakkaalle halvempia hintoja. Tietenkin hinnat voidaan pitää myös keinotekoisesti alhaalla laivakuljetusten kannalta tehottomamman kuljetusmuodon säilyttämiseksi kilpailukykyisenä, mutta silloin ollaan tilanteessa johon nimimerkki 738 viittaa - kun junalautta ei kata kustannuksiaan on varustamo valmis luopumaan leikistä.




> Ihan kokemusperäisenä esimerkkinä, kun on tullut matkustetuksi jonkun kerran Turun ja Tukholman väliä junalautalla, että junakansi oli tyhjä jo ennen kuin autokannelta pääsivät ekat autot satamaan. Niin että jos kapteenillakin on kiirus laivansa kanssa ja laituriaika kallista, parhaat bonukset se junalautalla saa.


Oletettavasti matkustit siis Sea Windillä, tai mahdollisesti linjalla 2000-luvun puolivälissä kulkeneilla Star Windillä tai Sky Windillä. Joissa kaikissa - jos en aivan erehdy - on vain yksi portti keulassa/perässä, joista lasti puretaan. Siihen, mikä pääsee laivasta ensimmäisenä ulos ei teknisiltä ominaisuuksiltaan vaikuta se, onko purettavana junanvaunu, rekka vai laiva. Seawindillä on vain päätetty, että junanvaunuilla on "etuajo-oikeus".




> En sanoisi ihan niin. Merkitys on toki vähentynyt reiteillä joissa silta tai tunneliyhteys lähitienoilla vie pidemmän korren kuten Tanskan salmien kohdalla joka heijastuu myös Ruotsin-Saksan väliseen suoraan liikenteeseen, mutta Suomen junalauttaliikenteen lopettaminen johtuu siitä että liiknne ei ollut koskaan, jos ei ota huomioon lyhytaikaista Naantali-Tukholma reittiä, valtionrautateiden operoimaa vaan yksityisten varustamojen ja vaunuvuokrausyhtiöiden, eli on ollut liikaa välikäsiä, kuljetusasiakirjojen laatiminen on ollut hankalaa ja aikaavievää esim Venäjän liikenteenkin kuljetuksiin verrattuna ja kaikki osapuolet ovat osanneet laittaa lisää hintaa palveluistaan, jonka takia kuljetusmuoto ei ole rekkojen kilpailutilanteen takia enää kannattanut.


Eli... junalauttaliikenne _ei ole_ "auringonlaskun tuote" koska Tanska-Ruotsi-Saksa -kolmiossa se on lähes hävinnyt ja Suomen-Ruotsin välilläkin loppunut kannattamattomana? Vai ihanko tosissasi väität, että liikenteen lopettamiseen ja hankaliin asiakirjoihin (tai ainakin hankalaan lipunostoon) erikoistunut VR (joka siis myös välillisesti oli syypää Sea Windin junanvaunujen kuljetuksen loppumiseen) olisi saanut junalauttaliikenteen toimimaan? Jotenkin tätä on hiukan vaikea uskoa...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yksi teknisenkin ikänsä puolesta tiensä päähän tullut pienehkö m/s Sea Wind tuskin Suomea tässä tilanteessa pelastaisi pienellä kapasiteetillään. Sea Windin kanssa vastaavan kokoiseen kontti- tai rorolaivaan mahtuu junavaunuihin verrattuna moninkertainen määrä tiiviimmin lastattavissa olevia kontteja ja trailereita, joten öljykriisin koittaessa todennäköisesti näiden kuljettaminen meritse lisääntyisi tieliikenteen kustannuksella, ja perillä laivan määränpäässä ne varmasti jatkaisivat matkaansa rauta- eikä maanteitä pitkin.


Tarkoitin lähinnä sitä että jos satamat ja telinvaihtohallit ym tuhotaan päätöksen vuoksi niin uusien rakentaminen maksaa aina.

Olisi myös voitu hankkia uudempi ja isompi laiva aikanaan, ja varustamolla olikin sellaine mutta se myytiin jo muutama vuosi sitten pois kun varustamo vaihtoi omistajaa ja vain vanha pikkulaiva jäi. 

Myös lautan reittiä voisi ajatella tarkemmin: Turku -Tukholma on pitkä ja ratapihat ovat lähes keskellä kaupunkia. Vaasa-Uumaja sekä tietenkin Vuosaari-Tallinna tai Hanko-Paldiski voisi olla sopivampi reitti jos junalauttoja joskus ilmaantuu uudestaan. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:17 ----------




> Eli... junalauttaliikenne _ei ole_ "auringonlaskun tuote" koska Tanska-Ruotsi-Saksa -kolmiossa se on lähes hävinnyt ja Suomen-Ruotsin välilläkin loppunut kannattamattomana?


Tanska-Ruotsi-Saksa kolmiossa Juutinrauman ja Ison beltin sillat ovat tehneet junalautoista turhia, ja lopullinen Fehmarin salmen silta tai tunneli aikanaan lopettaa viimeisenkin Ruotsin ja Saksan välillä kulkevien junalauttojen vuorot. Suomen ja Ruotsin välille ei olla rakentamassa siltaa, mutta silti kumma kyllä junalauttaliikenne loppuu.




> Vai ihanko tosissasi väität, että liikenteen lopettamiseen ja hankaliin asiakirjoihin (tai ainakin hankalaan lipunostoon) erikoistunut VR (joka siis myös välillisesti oli syypää Sea Windin junanvaunujen kuljetuksen loppumiseen) olisi saanut junalauttaliikenteen toimimaan? Jotenkin tätä on hiukan vaikea uskoa...


Palvelukokonaisuus oli huonosti toteutettu. Ehkä Ruotsin rautateiden SJ:n omistaman Green Cargon tai Saksan DB:n omistaman Railionin ja tytäryhtiövarustamo Scandlinesin suoraan hoitamana olisi voinut toimia paremmin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kaid

> Avoimiahan nuo konttilaivat ovat jo nyt joten ei siinä mitään kummallisuuksia tarvittaisi.


Selvennyksenä vielä, että ajatuksenani ei siis ollut perinteisen konttilaivan siirtäminen Turun ja Tukholman välille, vaan (verrattain) pienen konttikannen lisääminen nykyisenkaltaisiin matkustaja-autolauttoihin. Tällä sitten korvattaisiin junanvaunujen kuljetustarve. Toki conropax*-tyyppisen aluksen suunnitteleminen ei ole mitään rakettitiedettä, mutta tästä huolimatta sellaisia ei (tietääkseni) oli juurikaan käytössä maailmalla. Ainoat tuntemani conropaxit rakennettiin 1960-luvulla ja jouduttiin vakavien suunnitteluvirheiden vuoksi muuttamaan myöhemmin tavallisiksi ropaxeiksi. Lisäksi vaadittaisiin tietysti varustamoilta sijoitus konttikuljetusmahdollisuuden lisäämiseen olemassaoleviin laivoihin tai sellaisen rakentaminen tekeillä oleviin laivoihin.

* Conropax = container roll-on roll-off passenger.




> Se taas ei nähdäkseni ole mahdollista että kontit voisi purkaa laivasta suoraan junaan, koska konttinosturilla tavaraa saadaan laivasta ulos siihen tahtiin ettei junan kaltaista värkkiä saataisi sijoiteltua oikeaan kohtaan tarpeellisella nopeudella ja tarkkuudella. -- Raiteitten olemassaolo heti nosturien takana laiturilla loisi melkoisen estevaikutuksen sataman muulle toiminnalle, koska juna estäisi laiturille ajamisen melko tehokkaasti millään vehkeellä päätyjä lukuunottamatta - ja vielä kun ottaa huomioon kuinka pitkä junan täytyy olla pystyäkseen ottamaan kyytiin kaikki kontit kun Suomessa ei voi pinota kahta päällekäin... Helpompaa ja nopeampaa on toimia kuten tavallista ja kuskata kontit välivarastoon odottamaan jatkotoimenpiteitä.


En tietenkään ole mikään laivojen lastaamisen ja purkamisen asiantuntija, mutta jos puhutaan suhteellisen pienestä määrästä kontteja (esmes juurikin se tavaramäärä, joka yhdellä SeaWindin lähdöllä kulkee vielä nykyisellään junanvaunuilla) jolle varataan matkustaja-autolauttasatamaan oma nosturi ja raide tarpeellisella määrällä vaunuja + pieni vaihtoveturi tai jokin muu ratkaisu vaunujen siirtelemiseen, en näkisi asiaa ongelmana.




> Myös lautan reittiä voisi ajatella tarkemmin: Turku -Tukholma on pitkä ja ratapihat ovat lähes keskellä kaupunkia. Vaasa-Uumaja sekä tietenkin Vuosaari-Tallinna tai Hanko-Paldiski voisi olla sopivampi reitti jos junalauttoja joskus ilmaantuu uudestaan.


Hmm, Seawind Linen Turku-Tukholma junalauttaliikennehän perustettiin aikoinaan kilpailemaan Finnlinkin lyhyemmän ja kauempana kaupunkien keskustoista olevan Uusikaupunki-Hargshamn -reitin kanssa. Ilmeisesti Turku-Tukholma oli kuitenkin reittinä parempi, koska Finnlink luopui junalauttaliikenteestä jo 1990-luvulla.




> Tanska-Ruotsi-Saksa kolmiossa Juutinrauman ja Ison beltin sillat ovat tehneet junalautoista turhia, ja lopullinen Fehmarin salmen silta tai tunneli aikanaan lopettaa viimeisenkin Ruotsin ja Saksan välillä kulkevien junalauttojen vuorot. Suomen ja Ruotsin välille ei olla rakentamassa siltaa, mutta silti kumma kyllä junalauttaliikenne loppuu.


Lähinnä sinä - ja muutkin käyttäjät täällä - vakuuttelevat junalauttaliikenteen olevan maailmalla kannattavaa ja Suomen olevan poikkeus säännöstä. Olisi kiva nähdä tästä jotain faktaa ja muitakin perusteita kuin Ruotsi-Tanska-Saksa -kolmiossa kulkeva ja päättymässä oleva junalauttaliikenne. Nimimerkki 738, jonka tunnen toisesta yhteydestä ja jonka tiedän tuntevan kaupalliseen merenkulkuun liittyvät asiat ja olisin taipuvaisemi uskomaan hänen (oletettavasti perusteltuun) mielipiteeseensä kuin muiden mutulta vaikuttavaan mielipiteeseen.




> Palvelukokonaisuus oli huonosti toteutettu. Ehkä Ruotsin rautateiden SJ:n omistaman Green Cargon tai Saksan DB:n omistaman Railionin ja tytäryhtiövarustamo Scandlinesin suoraan hoitamana olisi voinut toimia paremmin.


SJ tai sen tytäryhtiöt eivät minun tietojeni mukaan ole harjoittaneet junalauttaliikennettä vuoden 1999 jälkeen lukuunottamatta Green Cargon osakkuutta Seawindiltä kuljetuspalveluita ostaneessa SeaRailissä - jonka toiminnan lopettamisesta tässä ketjussa juurikin puhutaan. En näinollen välttämättä pitäisi SJ:tä kovin kummoisena vaihtoehtona. DB ei myöskään nykyisellään omista Scandlinesia, mistä taisi aiemmin tässä ketjussa olla puhettakin, vaan Scandlines on yhtiön omien verkkosivujen mukaan saksalaisen ja brittiläisen sijoitusyhtiön puoliksi omistama.

----------


## petteri

> En tietenkään ole mikään laivojen lastaamisen ja purkamisen asiantuntija, mutta jos puhutaan suhteellisen pienestä määrästä kontteja (esmes juurikin se tavaramäärä, joka yhdellä SeaWindin lähdöllä kulkee vielä nykyisellään junanvaunuilla) jolle varataan matkustaja-autolauttasatamaan oma nosturi ja raide tarpeellisella määrällä vaunuja + pieni vaihtoveturi tai jokin muu ratkaisu vaunujen siirtelemiseen, en näkisi asiaa ongelmana.


Esimerkiksi tälläisellä automaattisysteemillä kontit liikkuu vauhdilla junavaunusta laivaan ja laivasta suoraan junanvaunuunkin. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE73XWHNZGo

Miten pitkään kuljetetaan laivassa telejä kun tälläisiäkin systeemeitä on jo olemassa? Toki hinta taitaa olla aika suolainen eli volyymien pitää olla isoja. Mutta automaation hinta on tipahtamassa.

----------


## JE

> SJ tai sen tytäryhtiöt eivät minun tietojeni mukaan ole harjoittaneet junalauttaliikennettä vuoden 1999 jälkeen lukuunottamatta Green Cargon osakkuutta Seawindiltä kuljetuspalveluita ostaneessa SeaRailissä - jonka toiminnan lopettamisesta tässä ketjussa juurikin puhutaan. En näinollen välttämättä pitäisi SJ:tä kovin kummoisena vaihtoehtona. DB ei myöskään nykyisellään omista Scandlinesia, mistä taisi aiemmin tässä ketjussa olla puhettakin, vaan Scandlines on yhtiön omien verkkosivujen mukaan saksalaisen ja brittiläisen sijoitusyhtiön puoliksi omistama.


Muistettakoon kuitenkin vielä, että Ruotsissa valtio-omisteisen rautateiden henkilö- ja tavaraliikenteen eriyttäminen on tapahtunut täydellisesti. Green Cargoa ei siten omista SJ vaan Ruotsin valtio suoraan. Emoyhtiö-tytäryhtiö-suhde vallitsi ainoastaan Green Cargon ja perinteikkään aiemman yksityisrautatieyhtiö TGOJ:n välillä, kunnes viimeksi mainitun toiminnot sulautettiin kokonaan Green Cargoon.

Itse asiaan: en usko, että rautatieyhtiöiden toimiminen itse laivanvarustajina olisi se ratkaiseva puute, johon junalauttaliikenne nyt kariutuu. Sen sijaan uskon - myönnän toki että nyt kyse on uskosta eikä todistettavissa olevasta tiedosta - että ratkaisevia tekijöitä ovat olleet seuraavat, tässäkin keskustelussa jo hyvin perusteellisesti läpikäydyt kysymykset:

1. raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistot on kenties liiankin yksioikoisesti unohdettu keinovalikoimasta, eikä teknologiaan ole haluttu investoida. Useammalle raideleveydelle soveltuvien erikoistelien sijaan on siten turvauduttu Turussa telien tai akseleiden vaihtoon ja joissakin tapauksissa tavaran siirtokuormaukseen vaunusta toiseen. Vaihdettiin kuljtukselta sitten telit, akselit tai peräti koko vaunut, prosessi vie joka tapauksessa aikaa ja työvoimaa ja sitä kautta kasvattaa kustannuksia. Luonnollisesti myös raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistoihin investoiminen tarkoittaisi erinäisiä kustannuksia: laitteiston asentamisen ja toisaalta vaunujen erikoistelien tuomat kulut.
2. VR:n tavaraliikenteen hintojen 150 % nosto ja viiden vaunun sääntö - siis politiikka jonka mukaan VR luopuu niistä tavarakuljetuksista, jotka tarvitsevat alle viisi vaunua. Kun tilanne on tämä, ei ole mikään ihme ettei junalauttaliikenteelle enää riitä asiakkaita. Olennaisempi kysymys alkaakin olla, riittääkö VR Transpointille enää ylipäätään asiakkaita, joita suostutaan vielä palvelemaan rautateitse.
3. Tallinkille SeaWind on selkeästi jäänne Silja Linen hanknnasta, se ei ole heidän ydinosaamistaan. Jos ja kun junalauttaliikenteelle halutaan antaa mahdollisuus, voi olla että varustamoa kannattaisi etsiä toisaalta.

On selvää, ettei tavaraa lähtökohtaisesti ja ensi sijassa kannata kuljettaa laivoilla junanvaunuihin pakattuna, koska junanvaunutkin vievät tilaa. Kannattavaa junanvaunujen kuljettamisesta kuitenkin tulee, jos ja kun molemmissa satamissa sillä tavoin vältytään tavaran siirtokuormaukselta, ja jos reitti ei ole liian pitkä. Nyt on syytä muistaa, mitä uutisessa alun perin todettiin: aloite junalauttatoiminnan lakkaamiseen tuli VR:ltä. Se nostaa päällimmäiseksi jälleen mainitsemistani tekijöistä kakkoskohdan - VR on selvästi karsimassa omaa tavaraliikennettään radikaalisti. Kokonaisuutena ajatellen junalauttaliikenne Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä on tähän saakka ollut ongelmistaan huolimatta todennäköisesti melko toimiva ratkaisu. Vaunuja on kulkenut nelinumeroinen määrä yli vuosittain, ja liikenteeseen on aivan viime vuosinakin investoitu. Jos liikenne todella olisi ollut jollekin osapuolelle "hyväntekeväisyyttä", jonka tulevaisuuteen ei olisi uskottu, se olisi todennäköisesti jo aiemmin lakkautettu. Norjan ainoa junalautta Kristiansandista Hirtshalsiin Tanskaan lakkautettiin jo 1990-luvun puolivälissä. Se jätti Ruotsin ainoaksi kauttakulkureitiksi Norjasta rautateitse Keski-Eurooppaan, vaikka Ruotsin reitti vielä tuolloin tarkoitti sekin turvautumista junalauttoihin ja kokonaisuutena epäilemättä paljon hankalampiin reittivalintoihin (kiinteä yhteys Juutinraumaan valmistui vasta viitisen vuotta myöhemmin). Norjalaisten junalauttareitti oli selvästi Turun - Tukholman väliä lyhyempi eikä raideleveysongelmaakaan ollut. Jos junalauttaliikenteen lakkautuksen syyt olisivat kummunneet puhtaasti lauttaliikenteen talouteen liittyvistä syistä, kaiken järjen mukaan Turun lautta olisi siten ollut Kristiansandin lauttaakin perusteettomampi. Norjan NSB:lle 1990-luvulla ja VR:lle 2010-luvulla löytyy kuitenkin yksi selkeä yhteinen nimittäjä: järjestelmällinen tavaraliikenteestä luopuminen. Junalautan lakkauttaminen ei Norjassa silloin tai Suomessa nyt ole tämän kehityksen syy, vaan sen seuraus. Jos ja kun VR:n politiikkaan ei ole edessä selkeää muutosta, markkinoille on syntymässä selkeä tilaus yksityisille operaattoreille. Junalauttaliikenten paluu edellyttääkin todennäköisesti riittävän kunnianhimoisen kilpailijan ilmestymistä VR:lle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tiedän sinun oelvan fiksu mies, mutta tässä asiassa tunnut katsovan asiaa tahallasi liian kapeasta näkövinkkelistä. Kyllä kuljetuasiakastakin kiinnostaa kuinka tehokkaasti varustamo käyttää laivaansa, koska mitä tehokkaammin laiva on täytetty, sitä enemmän lastia kulkee samoilla kustannuksilla, mikä tarkoittaa kuljetusasiakkaalle halvempia hintoja.


Kiitos tunnustuksesta.  :Smile:  En millään muotoa kiistä sitä, että laivakuljetus satamasta satamaan maksaa kontissa väehmmän kuin junanvaunussa. Junalautta ei kilpaile konttikuljetusten kanssa, vaan se kilpailee lähinnä rekka- tai trailerikuljetusten kanssa nopeasta rahdista. Tai sitten sillä ei ole kilpailijoita siksi, että tietynlaisen rahdin kuljettaminen autolla ei ole ylipäätään mielekästä, mutta tätä rahtia pitää saada myös meren yli. Tällaisissa tapauksissa, kuin myös nopeuden kanssa, rahti saa maksaa enemmän kuin standardi konttirahti. Ja nyt sen kanssa ongelma ei ole hinta vaan saatavuus.

Yksi esimerkki tästä: Porissa on/oli kodinkoneiden logistiikkakeskus, joka palveli mm. Venäjää. Kodinkoneiden rahtaus rekoilla Etelä-Euroopasta tai Balkanilta ei kannata, on ne trailerissa tai kontissa. Juna kulkee ilman lepoaikoja, suuremmalla nopeudella ja halvemmalla kuin rekka. Logistiikkakeskus toimii niin kauan, kun vaunu lähtee tehtaalta ja kulkee perille logistiikkakeskukseen. Tähän tarvitaan junalautta. Jos se loppuu, loppuu myös logistiikkakeskuksen toiminta. Tai se siirtyy jonnekin sen lopetetun lauttayhteyden toiselle puolelle.




> Seawindillä on vain päätetty, että junanvaunuilla on "etuajo-oikeus".


En muista laivojen nimiä. Mutta kyse ei ollut etuajo-oikeudesta. Autot olivat yläkannella ja ne ajettiin ulos laivan sivusta Tukholmassa ja ahteerista junarampin päällä Turussa. Kolmen tai neljän roikan veto raidekannelta vaan ei montaa minuuttia kestä.




> Eli... junalauttaliikenne _ei ole_ "auringonlaskun tuote" koska Tanska-Ruotsi-Saksa -kolmiossa se on lähes hävinnyt ja Suomen-Ruotsin välilläkin loppunut kannattamattomana? Vai ihanko tosissasi väität, että liikenteen lopettamiseen ja hankaliin asiakirjoihin (tai ainakin hankalaan lipunostoon) erikoistunut VR (joka siis myös välillisesti oli syypää Sea Windin junanvaunujen kuljetuksen loppumiseen) olisi saanut junalauttaliikenteen toimimaan? Jotenkin tätä on hiukan vaikea uskoa...


Olennaista on, ettei tässä ollut kyse junalauttatoiminnan kannattavuudesta, vaan lakkauttamisen syy oli se, ettei VR-Yhtymä suostu kuljettamaan vaunuja satamasta edelleen Suomessa. Viiden vaunun sääntö on paljon laajempi kysymys kuin pelkästään junalauttaliikenteen kohtalo. JE kuvaili tätä varsin hyvin edellisessä viestissä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 1. raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistot on kenties liiankin yksioikoisesti unohdettu keinovalikoimasta, eikä teknologiaan ole haluttu investoida. Useammalle raideleveydelle soveltuvien erikoistelien sijaan on siten turvauduttu Turussa telien tai akseleiden vaihtoon ja joissakin tapauksissa tavaran siirtokuormaukseen vaunusta toiseen. Vaihdettiin kuljtukselta sitten telit, akselit tai peräti koko vaunut, prosessi vie joka tapauksessa aikaa ja työvoimaa ja sitä kautta kasvattaa kustannuksia. Luonnollisesti myös raideleveydenvaihtolaitteistoihin investoiminen tarkoittaisi erinäisiä kustannuksia: laitteiston asentamisen ja toisaalta vaunujen erikoistelien tuomat kulut.


Minä spekuloin aikoinaan 1990-luvun alussa, kun Neuvostoliitto oli hajoamassa ja Suomi todennäköisesti liittymässä EU:hun, että kannattaisikohan Suomen rataverkon raideleveys kaventaa normaaliraiteiseksi? Sitä keinoa ei ole tosissaan mietitty vielä.

1990-luku olisi ollut otollinen ajankohta koska monet tärkeät radat olivat juuri perusparannusvaiheessa eli koko päällysrakenne uusittiin ja VR oli tilaamassa uutta vetokalustoa joka tapauksessa. Pilottihankkeena olisi voinut olla Rantarata. Vanhaan vaunukalustoon olisi tarvittu vaihtaa vain pyörät. 

Kun tarkemmin ajattelee niin se on ainoastaan kemikalien ja irtotavaran kuljetus idästä Suomeen jota sama raideleveys Venäjän kanssa suosii. Kaikkien muiden mahdollisten kuljetstapahtumien kohdalla on joko yhdentekevää tai jopa helpottaisi jos Suomella olisi sama raideleveys lännen kanssa. Henkilöliikennettä se auttaisi koska euroopaplainen raideleveys mahdollistaisi kilpailun tosissaan. Nyt ei kilpailijoita tule vaikka olis sallittua, koska käytettyä kalustoa llännestä ei voi käyttää Suomessa ja idästä hankittua kukaan ei halua käyttää.

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Toki. Mutta miten päin asiaa ikinä katsookin, jos raideleveyskysymystä ei olisi sen enempää itään kuin länteenkään päin, itäinen yhdysliikenne olisi silti läntistä mittavampaa ja selvästi. On aivan selvää, että se on kaikissa raideleveyspohdinnoissa huomioitava. Rail Baltica 1435 mm raideleveydellä ja Suomenlahden alittava tunneli voisi tietysti muuttaa asetelmaa normaalin raideleveyden eduksi...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Henkilöliikennettä se auttaisi koska euroopaplainen raideleveys mahdollistaisi kilpailun tosissaan. Nyt ei kilpailijoita tule vaikka olis sallittua, koska käytettyä kalustoa llännestä ei voi käyttää Suomessa ja idästä hankittua kukaan ei halua käyttää.


Eikö tässä ole tarpeeksi syytä siihen, miksi tällaista asiaa ei edes pohdita.

Tätähän on jo pohdittu Suomessa liki 100 vuotta sitten. Ja asiaa ryhdyttiin valmistelemaan tilaamalla höyryvetureita, jotka oli suunniteltu 1435 mm:n raideleveydelle. Mutta päädyttiin siihen, etteivät hyödyt kata haittoja.

Sen enempää asiaa laskematta, periaatteessa perustelusi raideleveysmuutokselle sopivasta ajankohdasta ovat tietenkin hyvät. Muutoshan on radan osalta muutos päällirakenteessa, ja jos se uusitaan joka tapauksessa, lisähintaa muutoksesta ei tule radan osalla. Voisi kuvitella, että myös kaluston osalla voisi edetä, kuten kuvailit, uusimalla kaluston normaalin uusinnan tahdissa. Tuleehan siinä jotain järjestelyitä, mutta periaatteessa.

Vaan jos katsotaan maailmaa, kovin harvinaista on näin suuren muutoksen teko. Espanjassa ja Portugalissa raideleveysmuutos olisi varmasti paljon hyödyllisempi vielä kuin Suomessa, koska maayhteys on 1435 mm:n verkkoon. Mutta ei ole muutettu. Irlannissakaan ei ole muutettu, vaikka naapurissa on toinen saari 1435 mm:llä. Viktorian osavaltio Australiassa on pysynyt leveäraiteessa. Yksi suuri muutos tulee mieleeni, GWR Englannissa, joka oli jo tuolloin (1892) varsin kookas yritys mm. vetureiden määrällä mitattuna. Mutta GWR oli keskellä 1435 mm:n verkkoa, jonka yhteiskäyttö oli 1800-luvun lopulla vahvasti kasvamassa. Muuten suuremmat raideleveysmuutokset ovat tapahtuneet aiemmin aikana, jolloin nykyisenkaltaista normaaliraideleveyttä ei vielä ollut.

Historian valossa näyttää siis siltä, että raideleveyden muutos ei ole kannattava toimenpide. Varmasti tähän on vaikuttanut pitkä perinne valtiollisista rautatieyhtiöistä, mikä on jarruttanut halua yhteistyöhön ja yhteensopivuuteen. Molempiahan on lähdetty määrätietoisesti hakemaan vasta 1900-luvun loppupuolella. Sillä paljon on ollut muitakin esteitä kuin raideleveys.

Mehän saimme leveän raiteen Tsaarin määräyksestä, ja taustalla oli sotilaallinen syy. Ja Venäjän poikkeavan raideleveyden yhtenä syynä oli myös sotilaallinen syy. Raideleveydestä huolimatta lika yhteistyö Venäjän rautateiden kanssa estettiin muilla konstein. Ei ollut raideyhteyttä ja venäläiset vaunut eivät mahtuneet Suomen asemille.

Jos katsotaan tulevaisuuteen, luulen, että sittenkin suurempi merkitys on yhteensopivuudella venäläisen rataverkon kanssa kuin meren takana sijaitsevan rataverkon kanssa. Politiikan tuulet vaihtuvat nopeammin kuin liikenteen infrastruktuurit.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Vaan jos katsotaan maailmaa, kovin harvinaista on näin suuren muutoksen teko. Espanjassa ja Portugalissa raideleveysmuutos olisi varmasti paljon hyödyllisempi vielä kuin Suomessa, koska maayhteys on 1435 mm:n verkkoon. Mutta ei ole muutettu.


Espanjassa varsin pieni osa radoista on viime aikoina muutettu 1435 mm:lle ja suurin osa nopeasta  rataverkosta on 1435mm verkkoa. Mutta laajamittaista raideleveyden muutosta ei ei taida olla näköpiirissä.




> Mehän saimme leveän raiteen Tsaarin määräyksestä, ja taustalla oli sotilaallinen syy. Ja Venäjän poikkeavan raideleveyden yhtenä syynä oli myös sotilaallinen syy. Raideleveydestä huolimatta lika yhteistyö Venäjän rautateiden kanssa estettiin muilla konstein. Ei ollut raideyhteyttä ja venäläiset vaunut eivät mahtuneet Suomen asemille.


Eiköhän 1860 luvulla samaan raideleveyteen Venäjän kanssa ollut myös kaupalliset syyt. Suomestahan pääsee junalla lähinnä Venäjälle ja Pietari oli tuohon aikaan maailman suurimpia kaupunkeja. 

Viittausta raideyhteyden puuttumisesta en ihan ymmärrä. Rata Pietariin rakennettiin 1867-1870 ja siitä oli yhteys Venäjän rautatieverkkoon pian sen valmistuttua, olihan Suomella suuri strateginen merkitys. Toki parempi yhteys finlyandsky rautatiesillan kautta valmistui vasta 1912. Ilmeisesti vuoden 1879 jälkeen Neva ylitettiin Liteyny sillalla ja käytettiin Nevan yli samoja kiskoja, joita ratikatkin käytti. Suurimman osan tuo rautatierata kulki erillisenä, vain kallis silta jaettiin ratikan kanssa. Olisikohan sitä ennen paikalla ollut kevyempi silta tai lossi?

Lainaus sivulta: http://bcam.spb.ru/395/mar24_7537.jpg (Nikolaevskaya railway tarkoittaa Pietari-Moskova rataa.)




> The remains of an abandoned railway line, which used to run along the embankment to the Liviz factory.
> 
> .....
> 
> A little bit about the history of the railway line:
> 
> Before revolution it connected Nikolaevskaya railway to Finland (Finlyandsky railway bridge was only built in 1912). The line ran along the embankment until Liteyny Bridge, where it connected to tram tracks (in Saint Petersburg tram tracks have the same gauge as the train tracks). On the other side of Neva the railway separates from the tram tracks again.
> 
> After the bridge was built, most of the railway lines were removed, except a small part

----------


## JaniP

Ikävää, kun Suomen monopolit ovat aina haittaamassa kaikkea, mikä olisi luonnollista kehitystä. Olisi ihan ok, jos vapailla markkinoilla oleva junalauttayhteys kuolisi pois, mutta aina kun monopoli lopettaa jotain, silloin ei voi olla täysin varma asian oikeudenmukaisuudesta, EI KOSKAAN. Vain vapaat markkinat voivat selvitä ilman poliittisia vääristymiä markkinataloudessa. Suomi on tässä asiassa hyvin ongelmallinen maa. Erilaiset Helsinkikeskeiset monopolit päättävät liian monen asian kulusta. Markkinoiden pitäisi olla vapaat, jotta voitaisiin taata oikeudenmukaisuus.

Se ei todellakaan ole niin, että asia joka VR:lle on kannattamaton, on kannattamaton kaikella tavalla ja kaikille. Joillakin on halu luottaa Suomen instansseihin, mutta muistuttaisin suomalaisesta hyvävelikulttuurista ja vaalirahoitussotkuista, ynnä muusta vispilänkaupasta. Suomalaiset eivät ole rehellisiä, rehtejä tai oikeudenmukaisia. Suomessa vedetään kotiinpäin ajetaan omia tai kavereiden intressejä. Tämä ei ole mikään oikeudenmukaisuuden ja rehellisyyden onnela, vaan politiikka on Suomessa aivan yhtä likaista kuin kaikkialla. Oikeuksia pitää valvoa, niitä oikeus valvoa, ehkä suorastaan velvollisuus, jos sellaista luottovirkaa hoitaa.

Kaikesta huolimatta... Turun Seudun satamat eivät tähän kaadu ja jatkossakin pärjätään taatusti, jopa Petterin rakastamalle Vuosaaren satamalle, tuo typerä satama joka rakennettiin väärään paikkaan kalliilla, jotta Helsingillä olisi huippusatama. Helsingin piti taas saada olla suurin ja kaunein ja sen eteen valjastettiin varmaan koko Suomen poliittinen tahto. Suomi olisi pärjännyt ilmankin Vuosaarta, kokonaan ilman.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eiköhän 1860 luvulla samaan raideleveyteen Venäjän kanssa ollut myös kaupalliset syyt. Suomestahan pääsee junalla lähinnä Venäjälle ja Pietari oli tuohon aikaan maailman suurimpia kaupunkeja.


En muista ulkoa Pietarin radan yksityiskohtia, mutta sen muistan, että alkuperäinen suunnitelma oli rakentaa kapearaiteinen rata. Ne olivat tuohon aikaan halvempia tehdä kuin normaali- tai leveäraiteinen. Pietarin radan rakentamisen alkaessa 1867 oli toki Suomen rautateiden raideleveys jo päätetty, kun Hämeenlinnan rata oli jo käytössä. Ei liene mikään ihme, että siitä tehtiin 5 jalan levyinen, kun asian päätti Venäjän keisari. 




> Viittausta raideyhteyden puuttumisesta en ihan ymmärrä. Rata Pietariin rakennettiin 1867-1870 ja siitä oli yhteys Venäjän rautatieverkkoon pian sen valmistuttua, olihan Suomella suuri strateginen merkitys.


En ole nähnyt ratakarttoja Pietarista, vain VR:n historiikin kartat Pietarin asemasta. Niissä on vasta vuodelta 1910 sen näköinen raide, että se olisi johtanut jonnekin muualle linjaraiteiden päättyessä asemarakennukselle. Siis 40 vuotta radan valmistumisen jälkeen.

Olen vuosikausia sitten lukenut näistä asioista. Myöhäisessä vaiheessa rakennetun raitiotieyhteyden muistan, mutta en ole koskaan ollut tietoinen siitä, mitä se käytännössä merkitsi. Se on kuitenkin jäänyt mieleeni, että suomalaiset rakensivat Pietarin radan tarkoituksella siten, että laiturit estivät venäläisten vaunujen kulun. Tämä oli yksityiskohta, johon Venäjän hallinto ei osannut kiinnittää huomiota kuten siihen, että radasta tehtiin kapearaiteisen sijasta leveäraiteinen.

Antero

----------


## JSL

> Kontti on kyllä kätevä laite, mutta nimenomaan merirahtiin, johon se on alun perin luotukin.


On muuten alunperin kuorma-autokäyttöön P-Amerikassa keksitty, sikäli merikontti nimi 
on harhaanjohtava, kun laivat sen omivat tavallaan itselleen.

----------


## JE

Muutama huomio:

Raideleveyksistä:

En todellakaan ole kannattamassa Suomen rautateiden raideleveyden vaihtoa. Nykyinen raideleveys on perusteltu, koska vaikka siinäkin tilanteessa selvittäisiin, jossa Venäjän suuntaan olisi raideleveysero, on raideleveys mietittävä yhteensopivuuden maksimoimiseksi. Nykyinen raideleveys on siten varmasti perusteltu pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Tallinnan tunneli ei muuttaisi asetelmaa riittävästi, vaikken edellisessä viestissäni voinutkaan vastustaa kiusausta. 

Portugalissa 1435 mm raideleveyteen ei olla siirtymässä, mutta Espanjan suhteen en olisi yhtä varma. Käsittääkseni kaikki uudet ratapölkyt Espanjan leveäraideradoilla ovat sellaisia, että 1435 mm raideleveyden mahdollistavalle kolmannelle kiskolle on niissä paikat. Normaaliraiteinen suurnopeusrataverkko on jo kooltaan huomattava, ja sen rakentaminen on edennyt nopeasti. Jos ja kun täydellistä muutosta ei muutamassa vuosikymmenessä saada aikaan, kyse ei ehkä ole tahdon tai päätösten puutteesta vaan siitä, että noinkin suuren rataverkon raideleveyden muuttaminen on väistämättä hyvin mittava prosessi. Australiassa raideleveyksiä on myös muutettu laajamittaisesti. Etelä-Australiassa aiemmin yleinen 1600 mm on lähes kokonaan kadonnut normaaliraiteen hyväksi, ja Victoria, joka tosiaan on päättänyt pysyä 1600 mm raiteessa, on sekin rakennuttanut normaaliraideradat Uuden Etelä-Walesin ja Etelä-Australian rajoilta Melbourneen siirtokuormauksen välttämiseksi. Kolmikiskoinen 1067/1435 mm rata on puolestaan Länsi-Australian päärata Kalgoorlien ja Perthin välillä, jälleen siirtokuormausten välttämiseksi. Australia käy siis hyvin esimerkiksi mittavista raideleveyksien muutoksista, mutta samalla se on kyllä erinomainen esimerkki myös tällaisten muutosten rajallisista edellytyksistä: kaikkea ei kannata eikä kohtuuden rajoissa voi muuttaa.

Pietarista:

Minulla on hämärä muistikuva, että samasta raideleveydestä huolimatta Suomen ja Venäjän rataverkot yhdistettiin Pietarissa vasta vuoden 1910 paikkeilla, mikä olisi Anteron tiedon kanssa yhdenmukainen. Mistäköhän tämän voisi varmentaa? Koska Raudun - Raasulin rataa ei ensimmäisen maailmansodan aikana avattu vakinaiselle liikenteelle (se tapahtui vasta Neuvostoliiton toimesta seuraavien tohinoiden aikaan), Rajajoen-Pietarin rata olikin ainoa yhteys suomalaisen ja neuvostoliittolaisen verkon välillä ennen talvisotaa. Sitä taustaa vasten 1920-luvun raideleveydenvaihtokaavailut olivat paljon järkevämpiä, kuin miltä ne nyt tuntuvat.

Monopoliasia:

Itse asiassa sen enempää VR:llä Suomen rautateillä kuin Tallinkillakaan Turun-Tukholman välillä ei ole monopolia rahdin kuljettamisessa. Rautatieala vaatii kuitenkin suuria investointeja, ja pitkälti siksi rohkeutta ei kovin monella yrittäjällä ole ollut leikkiin ryhtyä suomalaista suuremmillakaan rataverkoilla. Ruotsissa pikkuliikennöijiä on kyllä, mutta muita kuin valtionyhtiöitä, jotka vieläpä olisivat kyenneet itse merkittäviin kalustoinvestointeihin, on korkeintaan muutama. Tämän tilanteen toivoisi muuttuvan, mutta se muutos ei käy käden käänteessä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> On muuten alunperin kuorma-autokäyttöön P-Amerikassa keksitty, sikäli merikontti nimi 
> on harhaanjohtava, kun laivat sen omivat tavallaan itselleen.


Modernin kontin kyllä keksi amerikkalainen kuorma-autoilija, mutta nimenomaan laivarahtia varten, koska kuorma-autojen laivaaminen oli niin tehotonta. Eihän kontista ole mitään hyötyä pelkässä maaliikenteessä, koska konttien siirtokuormausta kuorma-autosta toiseen ei tarvita. Sama auto voi ajaa koko matkan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Portugalissa 1435 mm raideleveyteen ei olla siirtymässä, mutta Espanjan suhteen en olisi yhtä varma. Käsittääkseni kaikki uudet ratapölkyt Espanjan leveäraideradoilla ovat sellaisia, että 1435 mm raideleveyden mahdollistavalle kolmannelle kiskolle on niissä paikat. Normaaliraiteinen suurnopeusrataverkko on jo kooltaan huomattava, ja sen rakentaminen on edennyt nopeasti. Jos ja kun täydellistä muutosta ei muutamassa vuosikymmenessä saada aikaan, kyse ei ehkä ole tahdon tai päätösten puutteesta vaan siitä, että noinkin suuren rataverkon raideleveyden muuttaminen on väistämättä hyvin mittava prosessi


Kaikki riippuu siitä miten vakavasti rautatieliikenteeseen jossakin maasa suhtaudutaan. Joku Irlanti jossa maantiekuljetukset merkitsevät enemmän, se raideleveyden muutos jätetään tekemättä, mutta Espanjassa se luultavasti tehdään ja niissä Euroopan alueissa  jotka liitettiin Neuvostoliittoon v 1945 se tehtiin. 

Jos nyt Suomen tilanteesta on kyse niin jos 1990-luvun alussa olisi ryhdytty meillä kaventamaan ratoja eurooppalaisiksi, niin Venäjän säiliövaunuliikenteen hoitamiseksi olisi riittänut että olisi rakennettu erikseen yksikiskoinen tavaraliikennerata Vainikkalasta Haminan ja Kotkan kautta Sköldvikiin 1524 mm raideleveydelle, ja jätetty Vainikkala-Kouvola osuus leveäraiteiseksi. Muu itäliikenne olisi voitu hoitaa siirtokuormaamalla kontteja tai telejä vaihtamalla Kouvolassa. Samoin matkustajajunaliikene olisi edellyttänyt junanvaihtoa Kouvolassa mutta kokonaisvolyymiä ajatellen olisi aika merkityksetön asia.

Yhtenäisen eurooppalaisen raideleveyden ansiosta Suomi olisi saanut pysyvän rautatieyhteyden länteen mitä meillä nyt ei näytä kohta enää olevan. Sillä olis ollut positiivinen vaikutus ennen kaikkea henkilöliikenteeseen koska sarjakalustoa olisi voitu ostaa ulkomailta ja myös käytettynä. Sillä onko meillä itämainen vai länsimainen raideleveys on myös ulko- ja turvallisuuspoliittinen merkitys vaikka ei suoraan uskalleta tunnistaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos nyt Suomen tilanteesta on kyse niin jos 1990-luvun alussa olisi ryhdytty meillä kaventamaan ratoja eurooppalaisiksi, niin Venäjän säiliövaunuliikenteen hoitamiseksi olisi riittänut että olisi rakennettu erikseen yksikiskoinen tavaraliikennerata Vainikkalasta Haminan ja Kotkan kautta Sköldvikiin 1524 mm raideleveydelle, ja jätetty Vainikkala-Kouvola osuus leveäraiteiseksi.


Täh, jaa monorail?  :Wink:   Anteeksi, en voinut vastustaa, ajatus on niin houkuttavan absurdi. Tiedän että tarkoitat yksiraiteista.

Tosin nyt kun absurdeja ryhdyin ajattelemaan, niin monorail ratkaisee kaikki raideleveysongelmat, kun ei ole kuin yksi kisko. Saattaa tosin tulla mukana muita epäyhteensopivuusongelmia, mutta ainakaan raideleveys ei olisi sellainen...  :Wink: 




> Yhtenäisen eurooppalaisen raideleveyden ansiosta Suomi olisi saanut pysyvän rautatieyhteyden länteen mitä meillä nyt ei näytä kohta enää olevan. Sillä olis ollut positiivinen vaikutus ennen kaikkea henkilöliikenteeseen koska sarjakalustoa olisi voitu ostaa ulkomailta ja myös käytettynä. Sillä onko meillä itämainen vai länsimainen raideleveys on myös ulko- ja turvallisuuspoliittinen merkitys vaikka ei suoraan uskalleta tunnistaa.


Uskoisin että pidemmälle tulevaisuuteen katsoen raideleveyserot eivät tule olemaan sellainen ongelma kuin ovat olleet menneisyydessä. Raideleveydenvaihtotekniikka kehittyy koko ajan ja joskus tulevaisuudessa leveyden vaihto voi olla (lähes) yhtä helppo toimenpide kuin sähkö- tai kulunvalvontajärjestelmästä toiseen vaihtaminen kesken matkaa. Ennen tuollainenkin oli ongelma, mutta nykyään sama kalusto pystyy hyödyntämään mm. useampaakin erilaista jännitettä (vrt. vaikka Eurostar-kalusto tai osa ranskalaisista TGV-junista, jotka tukevat useampaa maan sisälläkin käytössä olevaa sähköstandardia). Kannattaa seurata esim. Unichanger-nimistä tuotetta.

----------


## JE

Monelle virtajärjestelmälle soveltuvia vetureita on ollut jo 1960-luvulla, ja esimerkiksi Saksassa yli puolet viimeisen kymmenen vuoden aikana hankituista uusista sähkövetureista on ollut useammalle järjestelmälle soveltuvia. Ranskassa ja Belgiassa vastaava tilanne on vallinnut jo pidempään. Mutta siinä missä sähköveturin hankintakustannuksia monijärjestelmäisyys ei nosta paljoakaan, kelpoisuus useammalle raideleveydelle on eri asia, jo siksi, että edellyttää erikoistelejä/akseleita jokaisessa rataverkon saumakohdan ylittävän liikenteen vaunussa. Raideleveydenvaihtolaitteet varmasti kehittyvät ja yleistyvät, ja kustannukset siten laskevat tulevaisuudessa radikaalisti. Vertailu virta- ja kulunvalvontajärjestelmiin on kuitenkin ontuva, koska raideleveys on näitä järjestelmiä huomattavasti "analogisempi".

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vertailu virta- ja kulunvalvontajärjestelmiin on kuitenkin ontuva, koska raideleveys on näitä järjestelmiä huomattavasti "analogisempi".


Asia on näin, mutta olen silti kohtalaisen optimistinen tämänkin ongelman suhteen. Rautateiden historiassa on aina ollut erityistä yhdysliikennekalustoa rautatiehallintojen välisen liikenteen tarpeisiin. Huolimatta siitä, että tällä kalustolla on ollut sama raideleveys. Koska on ollut joukko muitakin eroavaisuuksia, kuten kuormaulottumat, akselipainot, jarrujärjestelmät, kytkinlaitteet, kulunvalvontalaitteet jne. UIC ja nykyään EU tekevät paljon työtä itse asiassa näiden muiden erojen poistamiseksi siksi, että raideleveys on loppujen lopuksi varsin yksinkertainen asia. Ja kuten käytännön kokemuksesta tiedetään, se on jopa hoidettavissa automaattisesti junan pysähtymättä.

Arvelen, että tulevaisuudessa tullaan toimeen siten, että osa vaunukalustosta on yhdysliikennevaunuja, joissa reitin niin vaatiessa on myös kyky raideleveyden vaihtoon. Tämän kaluston osuus on kuitenkin niin pieni koko vaunukalustosta, että ei ole tarpeen väkisin muuttaa yhtenäiseksi suurinta osaa kalustosta, jonka käytössä yhtenäisyydellä ei ole mitään tarvetta. Ja toinen syy on siinä, että yleinen standardi olisi 1435 mm raideleveys jollain kohtalaisen pienellä kuormaulottumalla. Suuremmalla kalustossa on kuitenkin kapasiteettietu, josta ei kannata luopua, jos ei ole pakko. Tämä oli syynä siihenkin, miksi Suomessa luovuttiin raideleveyden kaventamisesta vajaa sata vuotta sitten.

Antero

----------


## SD202

> Monelle virtajärjestelmälle soveltuvia vetureita on ollut jo 1960-luvulla, ja esimerkiksi Saksassa yli puolet viimeisen kymmenen vuoden aikana hankituista uusista sähkövetureista on ollut useammalle järjestelmälle soveltuvia. Ranskassa ja Belgiassa vastaava tilanne on vallinnut jo pidempään.


Fransmannien innokkuuteen hankkia monijännitekalustoa vaikuttaa se, että jo valtion sisällä on ollut usean vuosikymmenen ajan kaksi eri virtajärjestelmää. Lounaassa/etelässä on 1500 voltin ja koillisessa/pohjoisessa taasen 25 kilovoltin jännite:
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...nce/france.gif
Belgit taasen sähköistivät tuoreimmat pätkänsä (Athus - Bertrix - Libramont / Dinant sekä Gouvy - Rivage) 2000-luvun alussa 25 kilovoltin jännitteellä - juuri Luxembourgiin ja Ranskaan suuntautuvaa tavarajunaliikennettä ajatellen - valtion rajat kun tulevat aika nopeasti vastaan. Muualla sähköjunaliikenne hoituu 3000 voltin jännitteellä.
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...ux/benelux.gif

Ja onhan tuota maan sisällä tapahtuvaa jännitteenvaihtoa ollut muuallakin jo pitempään, jopa "itäblokissa". :Very Happy:  Jo ammoisista Tsekkoslovakian ajoista lähtien on sekä nykyisessä Tsekin että Slovakian valtioissa sekä kolmen että kahdenkymmenenviiden kilovoltin jännite:
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...ia/czechia.gif
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...a/slovakia.gif

Nykyään monijännitekalusto alkaakin onneksi olla varmatoimista. Toisin oli 1960- ja 1970-luvuilla, kun esim. länsisaksalaiset 184 -sarjan monijänniteveturit kärsivät melkoisista lastentaudeista. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DB-Baureihe_E_410

----------


## JE

Toki. Mutta useamman eri sähköjärjestelmän käyttö laajamittaisesti samoilla rautateillä on tullut yleiseksi sekin vasta monijärjestelmävetureiden yleistyttyä. Eli monijärjestelmäveturit ovat syy useaan sähköjärjestelmään eikä päin vastoin. Ainoat selkeät poikkeukset minun nähdäkseni olivat aikoinaan Britannia ja Ranska, joissa molemmissa standardiksi oli valittu 1,5 kV tasavirta, mutta tästä tehottomasta ja vanhanaikaisesta standardista luovuttiin 25 kV vaihtovirran hyväksi 1950-luvulla. Britanniassa systeemit ristesivät ainoastaan Manchesterissä, ja 1980-luvulla kaikki ajojohto-tasavirtaradat joko suljettiin tai muutettiin vaihtovirralle (Etelä-Englannin ja Liverpoolin seutujen virtakiskopohjaiset tasavirtajärjestelmät ovat sitten oma lukunsa). Ranskassa taas monivirtavetureita oli käytössä jo 25 kV liikenteen alkaessa vuonna 1953 Savoijin alueella Geneven eteläpuolella, mutta ennen monivirtavetureiden yleistymistä 1970-luvulta alkaen suuri osa uusistakin sähköistyksistä toteutettiin vanhalla 1,5 kV järjestelmällä. 1,5 kV standardin vanhanaikaisuus on senasteinen ongelma, että Britannian ohella myös Alankomaat aikovat siitä ajan kanssa kokonaan eroon, vaikka Hollannissa systeemillä on sähköistetty melkein koko rataverkko. Miten ikinä, useamman sähköistysjärjestelmän kanssa puljaaminen, ainakaan samassa rautatieyhtiössä, ei ollut laajamittaista ennen kuin monijärjestelmäveturit tulivat.

Ja kiitos vielä Anterolle havainnollistavasta videolinkistä. Raideleveydenvaihtolaitteiden en tosiaan kovin vallankumouksellisesti enää usko kehittyvän, koska kuten linkki osoitti, systeemi toimii jo niin sujuvasti kuin mitenkään voi toimia. Ei todellakaan ole mitään, mikä tekisi niistä väistämättömän kelvottomia Suomen oloihin. Pidän silti hyvin todennäköisenä, että laitteistojen käyttö edellyttäisi käytännössä väistämättä niiden sijoittamista jonkinlaiseen halliin lumelta suojaan. Perustavanlaatuiset ongelmat ovat ennen muuta a) erikoistelien kustannukset b) järjestelmien rajalle sijoitetun aseman laitteistojen (raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto, Suomen tapauksessa halleineen sekä vaadittavat raidejärjestelyt) kustannukset. Kysymys ei siis taida olla niinkään osaamisen riittämättömyydestä, vaan investointihalukkuuden riittämättömyydestä. Teknologian tullessa tunnetummaksi saadaan skaalaetuja tietysti paremmin hyödynnettyä, jolloin tilanne voi meilläkin näyttäytyä uudessa valossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pidän silti hyvin todennäköisenä, että laitteistojen käyttö edellyttäisi käytännössä väistämättä niiden sijoittamista jonkinlaiseen halliin lumelta suojaan.


Eikö siinä linkatussakin filmissä näkynyt, että vaikka laite on siellä etelän auringossa, sen päällä on kuitenkin suunnilleen mekanismin mittainen lyhyt oveton hallirakennus. Tarkoitus lienee lähinnä sateensuoja. Skandinavian oloissa tähän tarkoitukseen riittäänee sääsuoja, joka on sen verran pitkä, että edes lumituisku ei yllä itse mekanismiin asti silloin, kun ovet ovat auki. Ja ovet voidaan pitää kiinni, kun juna ei ole kulussa laitten läpi.

Selvitettävä asia sen sijaan on, miten telien raideleveysvaihto toimii talvisin, kun lumipölly kerääntyy jääksi telin rakenteisiin. Talgo ja CAF eivät ole ehkä kiinnittäneet Iberian niemimaalla kovin suurta huomiota tällaiseen ongelmaan. Teleistä näkyvät kuvat eivät minusta ainakaan siltä näytä. Mutta tämähän on vain tuotekehityskysymys.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Peltihalli ei oikeasti maksa mitään verrattuna leveydenvaihtokoneen tekniikkaan. 

Pitäisin ihan realistisena, että hallin molempiin päihin voidaan asentaa suuritehoinen höyrysuihku joka irrottaa ja sulattaa pahimmat jäät samaan tahtiin kuin leveydenvaihtokoneesta pääsee ajamaan. Kallis höyrynkehitin voi syöttää hallin molempia päitä, koska vain yksi suihku on junan suunnasta riippuen käytössä kerrallaan. Minkähän kokoluokan höyryvolyymiä käytännössä tarvittaisiin?

Sama höyrynkehitin voi junien välillä myös sulattaa ympäristön vaihteistot, onhan leveydenvaihdin todennäköisesti lähellä olemassaolevaa ratapihaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pitäisin ihan realistisena, että hallin molempiin päihin voidaan asentaa suuritehoinen höyrysuihku joka irrottaa ja sulattaa pahimmat jäät samaan tahtiin kuin leveydenvaihtokoneesta pääsee ajamaan.


Telien jääklimppejä talvisin katselleena pidän ajatusta aika haasteellisena, mutta silti kehityskelpoisena ideana. Talviteli täytyy suunnitella siten, että raideleveyden vaihtoa haittaava mahdollinen jäänmuodostus on rajattavissa pienelle alueelle ja ehkä ilmavirtojen ohjaimilla siten, että jään tilavuus jää mahdollisimman pieneksi. Sulatussuihku taas voisi olla lähes leikkaava. Eli korkean lämpötilan lisäksi korkea paine. Ei kuitenkaan niin korkea, että leikkaa terästäkin.

Kaikki edellä pohdittu siitä valosta, että videoiden perusteella junien nopeus laitteen läpi ajettaessa näyttää olevan luokkaa 2030 km/h. Toki sulatustarpeen vuoksi nopeutta voidaan hidastaa. Mutta periatteessa sulatussuihkua tulisi tarjota vähintään yhden pyöränkierroksen matkalla. Kierroksen kestoaika tulee sitten siitä, kauanko suihkun on vaikutettava, jotta jää lähtee. Jos ajasta tulee kovin pitkä, silloin nopeudesta tulee kovin hidas. Nopeus voidaan nostaa jatkamalla suihkun pituutta toinen ja vaikka kolmas pyöränkierros. Mutta se tietenkin lisää kustannusta.

Antero

----------


## JE

Riippumatta tällaisista talvijärjestelyistä keskeisin syy siihen, miksi raideleveydenvaihdon kustannukset tulevat aina olemaan omassa luokassaan (verrattuna esimerkiksi sähköistysjärjestelmien rajalla tarvittaviin toimiin), on että veturin lisäksi erikoisratkaisuja tarvitsevat kaikki junan vaunut, erikoistelien muodossa. Skaalaetujen kehittyessä kustannus per vaunu saadaan varmasti hilattua kestettävälle tasolle, mutta kustannus tulee silti olemaan aina enemmän kuin nolla.

----------

